# ORGULLO MEXICANO RETIRED!



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US THROUGH OUT THE YEARS, WE TEAM C&L SAT DOWN WITH CHINO AND WE DECIDED THAT WE WILL NO LONGER BE COMPETING WITH "ORGULLO MEXICANO". THE LAST SHOW WE WILL BE ATTENDING WILL BE THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. IT WILL BE AS EXHIBITION ONLY, SINCE WE WON THE TITLE 3 TIMES, ITS NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE. SO THIS SHOW WILL BE OUR FAREWELL TO "ORGULLO MEXICANO". 
:tears::tears::tears: :tears: :tears: :tears::tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHINO AND TEAM C&L FOR THE OPPOURTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS EXCLUSIVE TEAM AND FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE WE HAD WITH THE BIGGINNING AND END OF THIS VEHICLE. WE HAD ALOT OF GOOD TIMES AND BAD ONES AS WELL, BUT WE ALL KNOW THATS WHAT COMES WITH BUILDING A CAR FROM SCRATCH.WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JESSIE,OUR WIVES,AND GIRLFREINDS FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US AS WELL. :biggrin: 


LIKE WE MENTIONED BEFORE WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK THE HATERS FOR HATING, THATS ONE OF THE REASONS THAT KEPT US UP LATE AT NIGHT. WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT HELPED US ALONG THE YEARS AND ALSO THE ONES THAT FUCKED US AND MADE US BETTER.WE WOULD LIKE TO WISH GOODLUCK TO EVERYONE THATS GOING FOR THE TITLE.DONT COUNT US OUT WE WILL BE BACK IN 2008!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 03:40 PM~7411539
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US THROUGH OUT THE YEARS, WE TEAM C&L SAT DOWN WITH CHINO AND WE DECIDED THAT WE WILL NO LONGER BE COMPETING WITH "ORGULLO MEXICANO". THE LAST SHOW WE WILL BE ATTENDING WILL BE THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. IT WILL BE AS EXHIBITION ONLY, SINCE WE WON THE TITLE 3 TIMES, ITS NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE. SO THIS SHOW WILL BE OUR FAREWELL TO "ORGULLO MEXICANO".
> :tears::tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHINO AND TEAM C&L FOR THE OPPOURTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS EXCLUSIVE TEAM AND FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE WE HAD WITH THE BIGGINNING AND END OF THIS VEHICLE. WE HAD ALOT OF GOOD TIMES AND BAD ONES AS WELL, BUT WE ALL KNOW THATS WHAT COMES WITH BUILDING A CAR FROM SCRATCH.WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JESSIE,OUR WIVES,AND GIRLFREINDS FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US AS WELL. :biggrin:
> ...


Congratulations!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

congrats on all of your sucess that is one bad ass ride i would have liked to see RollinMalo compete againt's Orgullo at least one more time in the future good luck on your next project uffin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Bad Ass ride......


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ship it to my house :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

I saw this ride many times in east coast shows, and its a bad site to see in person. Maybe ill catch a last glimps in the IE show. 

Good luck with the new project & w topping ur last masterpiece.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

10 Members: CANDYCADDY, ALL EYES ON ME, hopemwear, ROBERT71MC, DuezPaid, FORGIVEN, blackwidow, uce antioch, Sixty34me, geovela86

wow


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 5 2007, 02:54 PM~7411657
> *congrats on all of your sucess that is one bad ass ride i would have liked to see RollinMalo compete againt's Orgullo at least one more time in the future good luck on your next project uffin:
> *




THANKS.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DIDNT "DEEP INPACT" WIN 4 TIMES?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

make it a hopper!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 04:06 PM~7411741
> *make it a hopper!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

STILL USO U KNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE YOU PUT IT DOWN FOR THE RAZA WITH YOUR RIDE IT WAS MORE THAN A CAR IT WAS A SENSE OF PRIDE AND ART HOMIE BEST OF LUCK IN 2008


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 5 2007, 12:59 PM~7411694
> *Bad Ass ride......
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 5 2007, 03:59 PM~7411694
> *Bad Ass ride......
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

got to see this car in san diego and also in chicago very nice and alot of detail and hard work may the future bring you guys many more titles


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

very very nice car going to miss seeing it good luck in the future


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

you should hop it now


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

whats next?


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Glad I got to see that car one bad ass ride can hardly wait to see what is next


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL YOUR WINS....NICE CAR INDEED!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 5 2007, 01:05 PM~7411738
> *DIDNT "DEEP INPACT" WIN 4 TIMES?
> *


you need 2 more major mods to compete again! and thats a loooot of work when the car is already competing at that level


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE...THANKS........


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

please dont sell it to japan! and dont tear it down either. it belongs in a musem or something where it can be remembered.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm glad I got to see the ride at the past few shows I went to. Hope to see you guys at future shows. Peace.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

One of the best COYs ever.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 12:40 PM~7411539
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US THROUGH OUT THE YEARS, WE TEAM C&L SAT DOWN WITH CHINO AND WE DECIDED THAT WE WILL NO LONGER BE COMPETING WITH "ORGULLO MEXICANO". THE LAST SHOW WE WILL BE ATTENDING WILL BE THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. IT WILL BE AS EXHIBITION ONLY, SINCE WE WON THE TITLE 3 TIMES, ITS NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE. SO THIS SHOW WILL BE OUR FAREWELL TO "ORGULLO MEXICANO".
> :tears::tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHINO AND TEAM C&L FOR THE OPPOURTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS EXCLUSIVE TEAM AND FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE WE HAD WITH THE BIGGINNING AND END OF THIS VEHICLE. WE HAD ALOT OF GOOD TIMES AND BAD ONES AS WELL, BUT WE ALL KNOW THATS WHAT COMES WITH BUILDING A CAR FROM SCRATCH.WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JESSIE,OUR WIVES,AND GIRLFREINDS FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US AS WELL. :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: Orgullo was neck breaker and crowd pleaser, homies!

It sucks that it will be retired, but only makes room for something bigger and better, right?

Congratulations on all of the success


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Seen this car numerous times all over the country and I liked it more and more every time. I can honestly say it is my favorite lowrider I've ever seen compete. Can't wait what C&L has up thier sleeve next


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 5 2007, 03:55 PM~7412781
> *please dont sell it to japan!  and dont tear it down either. it belongs in a musem or something where it can be remembered.
> *



x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Mar 5 2007, 04:53 PM~7412768
> *you need 2 more major mods to compete again! and thats a loooot of work when the car is already competing at that level
> *


thanks for the info,PUT THAT CAR TO REST it did what it need it to do much props chino for holding it down for the SFV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS EVERYONE......


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 5 2007, 04:55 PM~7412781
> *please dont sell it to japan!  and dont tear it down either. it belongs in a musem or something where it can be remembered.
> *



x2


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

So since the car is offically retired whats next with it?


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Mar 5 2007, 06:24 PM~7413019
> *So since the car is offically retired whats next with it?
> *



NOT SURE..MAYBE SELL IT,STORE IT,CHOP IT UP,PIECE IT OUT....NOT SURE...


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Congrats on the three wins. Can't wait to see what you guys bust out next time or already have in the works. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

bad ass car...
retire ??
their are other lowrider car show organizations to participate in..
im sure sooner or later they will be a Lowrider of the Year award,
other than lowrider magaine..


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

cograts to chino and the C&L CREW.........


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Mar 5 2007, 07:22 PM~7413407
> *bad ass car...
> retire  ??
> their are other lowrider car show organizations to participate in..
> ...




IM SURE THERE ARE OTHER SHOWS BUT FOR NOW WE ARE TAKING A BREAK AND BECOME SPECTATORS FOR NOW.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 5 2007, 07:29 PM~7413450
> *cograts to chino and the C&L CREW.........
> *





THANKS.......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the hard work yall put into this car so we can see how far you can actually go with a car.....one of the best cars in the world i ever seen.......congrats for the accomplishments.....spell check...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

one of my all time favorites.

once when it was in Dallas, my chick got mad at me because i was checking the car out for like 30 minutes and i wouldnt leave :biggrin: dumb bitch :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

CONGRATS. ON ALL OF YOUR WINNINGS HOMIE,WELL DESERVED ,VERY VERY NICE RIDE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hope y'all don't part it out or chop it up. 20 years or so from now it would be kool if y'all brought it out for exhibition, similar to the way joe ray brings out dressed to kill and las vegas and the way they bring out gypsy rose once in a while. i think OM is kind of an icon of this generation, similar to the way they those other cars were to their generation. 

keep it intact :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2007, 07:34 PM~7413494
> *thanks for the hard work yall put into this car so we can see how far you can actually go with a car.....one of the best cars in the world i ever seen.......congrats for the accomplishments.....spell check...
> *





THANKS..........


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> one of my all time favorites.
> 
> once when it was in Dallas, my chick got mad at me because i was checking the car out for like 30 minutes and i wouldnt leave :biggrin: dumb bitch :biggrin:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 5 2007, 07:46 PM~7413592
> *i hope y'all don't part it out or chop it up. 20 years or so from now it would be kool if y'all brought it out for exhibition, similar to the way joe ray brings out dressed to kill and las vegas and the way they bring out gypsy rose once in a while. i think OM is kind of an icon of this generation, similar to the way they those other cars were to their generation.
> 
> keep it intact  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






THAT WOULD BE GREAT IF WE COULD KEEP IT AROUND THAT LONG, BUT IN ORDER TO STORE IT ALSO TAKES MONEY FOR IT JUST TO SIT THERE.....


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

bad ass ride.. mis respetos.. im glad i got 2 see it here in D-town... watch that baby for about 30 minutes too... but my ruka was at home doing the "chores".. o thats what she said she was doing..??   :ugh: 

good luck C&L team...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 5 2007, 08:13 PM~7413764
> *bad ass ride.. mis respetos.. im glad i got 2 see it here in D-town... watch that baby for about 30 minutes too... but my ruka was at home doing the "chores".. o thats what she said she was doing..??     :ugh:
> 
> good luck C&L team...
> *





...LOL....THANKS FOR THE PROPS....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 06:07 PM~7413729
> *THAT WOULD BE GREAT IF WE COULD KEEP IT AROUND THAT LONG, BUT IN ORDER TO STORE IT ALSO TAKES MONEY FOR IT JUST TO SIT THERE.....
> *


turn it into a hopper :cheesy:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 5 2007, 08:22 PM~7413839
> *turn it into a hopper  :cheesy:
> *






UUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM NOOOOOOOO......LOL.........THATS TAKES MONEY AS WELL. SO I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 5 2007, 06:13 PM~7413764
> *bad ass ride.. mis respetos.. im glad i got 2 see it here in D-town... watch that baby for about 30 minutes too... but my ruka was at home doing the "chores".. o thats what she said she was doing..??     :ugh:
> 
> good luck C&L team...
> *



Maybe that's what they call him? :0 




J/K :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## 70droptop (Nov 3, 2003)

Congratulations Chino and team C&L for building and sharing by far a beautiful 
master piece and good luck with your next project......It was a pleasure seeing
and being right next to it (setting up) UCE!!! Thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 07:07 PM~7413729
> *THAT WOULD BE GREAT IF WE COULD KEEP IT AROUND THAT LONG, BUT IN ORDER TO STORE IT ALSO TAKES MONEY FOR IT JUST TO SIT THERE.....
> *


BRING IT TO MY GARAGE ILL STORE IT FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS A BAD AZZ RIDE !


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im boggled by that monte


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 5 2007, 08:47 PM~7414046
> *  :tears:
> *





...........PINCHE CHILLON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats to Chino,Lolo & team C & L for all your deserved victories!! :thumbsup: "Putting it down 818 style" See you vatos around the "VALLE"


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 04:39 PM~7413123
> *NOT SURE..MAYBE SELL IT,STORE IT,CHOP IT UP,PIECE IT OUT....NOT SURE...
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 5 2007, 10:35 PM~7415249
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *




JUST KIDDING.....I REALLY DONT THINK THATS GOING TO HAPPEN......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

great ride !! will always be a part of lowriding history


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

That's Monte is the bomb!!!!!!!! See you guys around and give me a call Junior, Chino if you guys need anything. Big 818 Valley!! :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

PINCHE VIEJILLO "CHINO WUS UP TO YOU AND YOUR CARNAL LOLO THIS IS JAY DAAM GUEY I CANT BELIEVE IT AS IM READING THIS TOPIC AFTER SEEN THEM LONG NITES OF JALE ON THAT RIDE ITS NOW GOIN AWAY PUES NIMODO I KNOW QE EL PROXSIMO WILL BE EVEN CRAZYER WE ALL KNOW HOW YOU DOO BUENO TE CUIDAS ILL SEE YOU AROUND IN THIS CRAZY STREETS OF S-F-V DAAAAAAAM IM GONA MISS SEEN ORGULLO REPIN THE SANFERNANDO VALLEY IN ALL THEM SHOWS


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

TEAM C&L WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN......WE WILL BE BACK BIGGER AND BADDER THE NEXT TIME AROUND REPRESENTING THE "818"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 6 2007, 10:32 AM~7419196
> *TEAM C&L WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN......WE WILL BE BACK BIGGER AND BADDER THE NEXT TIME AROUND REPRESENTING THE "818"!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU KNOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Mar 6 2007, 11:45 AM~7419326
> *YOU KNOOOOOOW!!!
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Store it, keep it in the family.

Post up some good pics so I can right click and save. :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 11:58 AM~7419422
> *Store it, keep it in the family.
> 
> Post up some good pics so I can right click and save. :biggrin:
> *





WE WILL TRY AND POST SOME UP LATER ON TODAY, IF NOT TOMORROW.........


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

i can only imagine what you guys have next  

hows your leg doing after hopping around at the show all day?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 5 2007, 03:59 PM~7411694
> *Bad Ass ride......
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

should be put into a muesem for sure

oops spell check


----------



## Dyno (Jun 17, 2003)

That has got to be one of the best Monte Carlos I have seen. Got to see the car in pperson a couple of times and looks hella clean. Pictures don't give this car justice... Seeing the real thing is amazing. Great art work and great dedication was put into this clean ride. Much props to you guys. Sad to see it go!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Much love and respect to the builders of this legendary Monte Carlo and good luck in your future endeavours.  :thumbsup: .


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 6 2007, 12:04 PM~7419467
> *i can only imagine what you guys have next
> 
> hows your leg doing after hopping around at the show all day?
> *



I WAS A LITTLE TIRED, NO BIG DEAL.....BUT THANKS FOR ASKING.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR EVERYONES POSITIVE FEEDBACK.......... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:18 PM~7419961
> *Much love and respect to the builders of this legendary Monte Carlo and good luck in your future endeavours.    :thumbsup: .
> *




THANKS........ :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats Chino on all the success you had with it. Just like I told you, you always have somewhere to stay out here, so you can keep the car here too. You can keep it at my house and it'll be like it's bof ours. :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2007, 04:57 PM~7412457
> *whats next?
> *




WHO KNOWS???? :biggrin: ........  ........ :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

good thing i got to see it in odessa last year...now that wont be a ride i wish i could have seen in person!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 6 2007, 04:22 PM~7421246
> *good thing i got to see it in odessa last year...now that wont be a ride i wish i could have seen in person!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

badd ass car no doubt .....will we still see you at the strip clubs.lol :biggrin: I mean shows.........portland club excotica 2006


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

You guys can't retire until we win one

J/K good luck in 2008


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Mar 6 2007, 04:27 PM~7421777
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT'S UP......HOW IS THE EURO DOING.. WHAT ARE YOU GUY'S UP TWO..

ALL THE LUCK ON YOU GUY'S FOR EURO OF THE YEAR (2008)...
YOU GUY'S SHOULD ALL READY HAVE 2YRS STRAIGHT....BUT
YOU NOE YOU GUY'S ARE IN THE TOP..WITH THE SICK AS EURO 
OUT THERE RIGHT NOW... MUCH LOVE TO YOU GUY'S FROM TEAM C&L..

WHAT UP TO JOSE...??


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Mar 6 2007, 05:27 PM~7421777
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT UP!!!!!! WELL WE THE TEAM IS NOT RETIRING BUT "ORGULLO MEXICANO" IS THE ONE THATS RETIRING....AS FOR WINNING ONE IN MY BOOK YOU GUYS HAVE WON TWO ALREADY AND YOU SHOULD BE GOING ON WIN NUMBER THREE. LIKE MY NEIGHBOR SAID THAT IS ONE OF THE SICKEST EUROS I HAVE SEEN TILL THIS DAY!!!!! TELL JOSE I SAID WHATS UP........


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Lets see some more detailed pics of OM


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 05:18 PM~7422122
> *Lets see some more detailed pics of OM
> *




I WILL BE POSTING MORE PIC'S LATER...


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

a big up to the c&l crew!!! got to see chico set this car on the turntable after a big parranda and did a good job. chino thought that the car was spenting but it was him!!!!! hehehehe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: big ed odessa tx


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Mar 6 2007, 05:37 PM~7422255
> *a big up to the c&l crew!!!  got to see chico set this car on the turntable after a big parranda and did a good job. chino thought that the car was spenting but it was him!!!!!  hehehehe  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: big ed odessa tx
> *



Q-VO BID ED WHAT'S UP BROTHER...THANK'S FOR YOU COMMENT'S :biggrin: 

MAN MUCH LOVE TO ODESSA TX FOR THE LOVE YOU GUY'S GIVE USS OUT THERE
EVERY YEAR WE ARE OUT THERE....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WHATS UP NEIGHBOR!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Can't wait to see whats next!!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Mar 6 2007, 07:52 PM~7422772
> *Can't wait to see whats next!!!
> *





JAJAJAJAJAJAJA.......NEITHER CAN WE!.......... :roflmao:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 6 2007, 09:55 PM~7422792
> *JAJAJAJAJAJAJA.......NEITHER CAN WE!.......... :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 6 2007, 04:31 PM~7421308
> *badd ass car no doubt .....will we still see you at the strip clubs.lol :biggrin: I mean shows.........portland club excotica 2006
> *



WE WILL HOPEFULLY BE THERE FOR THE SHOW...  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

You guys had a great run with that monte :thumbsup: 

Thanks for setting the standard that much higher ...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Mar 6 2007, 11:23 PM~7424610
> *You guys had a great run with that monte  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for setting the standard that much higher ...
> *



THANKS FOR THE PROPS............


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Mar 6 2007, 06:27 PM~7421777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that earthquake!?


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 7 2007, 12:57 AM~7425322
> *is that earthquake!?
> *




YES IT IS........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I know the name of the car for 2008 already, does anyone want to know???

Okay okay "El Moco Loco" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I told you guys let's just make it a radical hopper now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 7 2007, 12:26 AM~7425597
> *I know the name of the car for 2008 already, does anyone want to know???
> 
> Okay okay "El Moco Loco" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS GOOD NOW BUILD SUMTHING ELSE AND WIN 3 TIMES AGAIN FOO


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 7 2007, 02:26 AM~7425597
> *I know the name of the car for 2008 already, does anyone want to know???
> 
> Okay okay "El Moco Loco" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn that's a hella gangsta car


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 7 2007, 11:51 AM~7427846
> *damn that's a hella gangsta car
> *




.......THANKS.... :biggrin: ......


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7428063
> *.......THANKS.... :biggrin: ......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 7 2007, 11:32 AM~7427661
> *THATS GOOD NOW BUILD SUMTHING ELSE AND WIN 3 TIMES AGAIN FOO
> *



WE WILL SEE WHAT 2008 BRINGS TO THE TABLE..... :biggrin: ........


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 7 2007, 01:54 PM~7428676
> *WE WILL SEE WHAT 2008 BRINGS TO THE TABLE..... :biggrin: ........
> *


 :uh: . .


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I LOVE THIS CAR. I REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS AUTOMANIAC FOR THE LOWRIDER SPECIAL. :biggrin: :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 7 2007, 02:59 PM~7429206
> *I LOVE THIS CAR.  I REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS AUTOMANIAC FOR THE LOWRIDER SPECIAL.  :biggrin:  :0 :worship: :worship:
> *



..... :thumbsup: ..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

ONE BAD ASS CAR GUYS... :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Mar 7 2007, 02:04 PM~7429267
> *ONE BAD ASS CAR GUYS... :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 7 2007, 03:23 PM~7429427
> *THANK'S
> *



WHATS UP NEIGHBOR!!!!!!............ :biggrin: ...............


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you have build up pictures?

That would be one hell of a thread!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7430694
> *Do you have build up pictures?
> 
> That would be one hell of a thread!
> *




YEAH WE DO BUT WE ARE TRYING TO GET THEM TOGETHER, BUT WE ALSO HAVE TO SCAN THEM TO ABLE TO POST THEM UP.....BUT WE WILL TRY AND DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT......


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Man Ive watched that car since 2001. One of the baddest rides to ever come out, and its from the 818. 
Hopefully you guys come with something just as nice in 08 or future. 

It's funny this thread popped up. I was sitting in traffic thinking about harcore car builders and C&L was the first thing that came to my mind. Those guys were just always at the shop. I'd be picking up my ride after work or something at night and they'd be in there tinkering with O.M. or something. :thumbsup: 
I can't imagine the sentimental attachment to the car.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Mar 7 2007, 06:13 PM~7430850
> *Man Ive watched that car since 2001. One of the baddest rides to ever come out, and its from the 818.
> Hopefully you guys come with something just as nice in 08 or future.
> 
> ...




YEAH WE PRETTY MUCH LIVED AT THE SHOP....THAT WAS OUR FIRST HOME..BUT HEY THANKS FOR THE PROPS.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I GOT A PRETTY GOOD ??? SINCE ITS BEING RETIRED AND YOU GUYS MAKE A COME BACK WITH ANOTHER PROJECT IN 08. WHO YOU THINK WILL TAKE IT THIS YEAR.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 7 2007, 07:54 PM~7431642
> *I GOT A PRETTY GOOD ??? SINCE ITS BEING RETIRED AND YOU GUYS MAKE A COME BACK WITH ANOTHER PROJECT IN 08. WHO YOU THINK WILL TAKE IT THIS YEAR.
> *




WELL IN MY OPINION, I THINK ITS TO EARLY FOR THAT.I THINK WE WILL KNOW A LITTLE FURTHER DOWN THE LINE DUE TO THE FACT THAT NOT EVERYONE HAS QUALIFIED YET AND THAT NOT ALL OF THE CONTENDERS HAVE BUSTED OUT YET....SO I THINK ITS TO EARLY FOR ANY KIND OF PREDICTION OF WHO'S GOING TO TAKE THE TITLE AT THIS POINT.TIME WILL ONLY TELL.............



WHO DO YOU THINK WILL TAKE IT?........


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

so does that mean the homie orlando will compete.its cool that u took your 3 wins and decided to retire the car at the top.not like some1 who competed 4 yrs. a with a lil mods to change it.much respect to your accomplishements and that car.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Mar 7 2007, 08:28 PM~7431966
> *so does that mean the homie orlando will compete.its cool that u took your 3 wins and decided to retire the car at the top.not like some1 who competed 4 yrs. a with a lil mods to change it.much respect to your accomplishements and that car.
> *




IM NOT SURE ABOUT ORLANDO. BUT THANKS FOR THE PROPS....WE WILL SEE EVERYONE SOON.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait to take some pics of it in San Berdoo.....Toro Style...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 7 2007, 07:58 PM~7432213
> *IM NOT SURE ABOUT ORLANDO. BUT THANKS FOR THE PROPS....WE WILL SEE EVERYONE SOON.......
> *


IF YOU GUYS ARE OUT AINT NOBODY GONNA BEAT "GAME OVER"?


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 7 2007, 09:18 PM~7432423
> *can't wait to take some pics of it in San Berdoo.....Toro Style...
> *



I CANT WAIT EITHER......


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

orlando ride has came far.he should be takin it.but if u know him hes real layed back.just proud of his work.he used to do upholstery out of his backyard.and now he has a shop and competing with his ride.....but he dont even trip if hewins or loses.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats up homies. :biggrin:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

damn man sad to hear that. but that car has been a long was and needs to go out number one. ive watched the car evolve over the yrs and have been there with the guys for the past few yrs working long hours and night getting ready. as for wuts to come, we'll have to see. 

wsup jr, and cunado wut u guys up to?????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Mar 7 2007, 08:47 PM~7432635
> *orlando ride has came far.he should be takin it.but if u know him hes real layed back.just proud of his work.he used to do upholstery out of his backyard.and now he has a shop and competing with his ride.....but he dont even trip if hewins or loses.
> *


X2 HIS CAR IS BAD ASS HOMIE HE HAS COME FAR I AGREE HIS COOL HE KNOWS WHATS UP


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 7 2007, 11:13 PM~7433435
> *Whats up homies.  :biggrin:
> *




WHATS UP, NOTHING MUCH HERE......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 7 2007, 11:20 PM~7433504
> *damn man sad to hear that. but that car has been a long was and needs to go out number one. ive watched the car evolve over the yrs and have been there with the guys for the past few yrs working long hours and night getting ready. as for wuts to come, we'll have to see.
> 
> wsup jr, and cunado wut u guys up to?????
> *



NOTHING MUCH JUST KICKING IT DOING A WHOLELOT OF NOTHING. SINCE WE ARE JUST LAYING LOW THIS YEAR. WHATS UP WITH YOU MIKLO?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Mar 6 2007, 05:37 PM~7422255
> *a big up to the c&l crew!!!  got to see chico set this car on the turntable after a big parranda and did a good job. chino thought that the car was spenting but it was him!!!!!  hehehehe  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: big ed odessa tx
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats some real funny chit right there, I don't care who y'are!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7433435
> *Whats up homies.  :biggrin:
> *


dam u just come on and say whats up and then u split.we gonna kick it in berdoo dogg,like we used to.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

mutch respect to the monte, car represented to the fullest


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Put a regular frame under it and drive it,its got to have low miles!! :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 8 2007, 12:44 AM~7434092
> *mutch respect to the monte, car represented to the fullest
> *




THANKS FOR THE PROPS..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 7 2007, 09:24 PM~7431930
> *WELL IN MY OPINION, I THINK ITS TO EARLY FOR THAT.I THINK WE WILL KNOW A LITTLE FURTHER DOWN THE LINE DUE TO THE FACT THAT NOT EVERYONE HAS QUALIFIED YET AND THAT NOT ALL OF THE CONTENDERS HAVE BUSTED OUT YET....SO I THINK ITS TO EARLY FOR ANY KIND OF PREDICTION OF WHO'S GOING TO TAKE THE TITLE AT THIS POINT.TIME WILL ONLY TELL.............
> WHO DO YOU THINK WILL TAKE IT?........
> *



WELL YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT BEING TO EARLY...
BUT CERTIFIED AND GAME OVER HAVE THE BEST. WELL UNLESS THE RUMORS ARE TRUE AND LOCO 64 COMES BACK. BUT IT IS TO EARLY,


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 8 2007, 11:22 AM~7436263
> *WELL YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT BEING TO EARLY...
> BUT CERTIFIED AND GAME OVER HAVE THE BEST. WELL UNLESS THE RUMORS ARE TRUE AND LOCO 64 COMES BACK. BUT IT IS TO EARLY,
> *




TIME WILL TELL, WAIT A COUPLE MORE SHOWS AND THEN WE WILL HAVE SOME KIND OF IDEA......  .......


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 7 2007, 10:28 PM~7433562
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST KICKING IT DOING A WHOLELOT OF NOTHING. SINCE WE ARE JUST LAYING LOW THIS YEAR. WHATS UP WITH YOU MIKLO?
> *


not much homie jus bustin my ass in school and working. i hardly have time to myself right now


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Great car man. Too bad it can only win 3. Gas it up and take a road trip in it!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 8 2007, 11:56 AM~7436419
> *not much homie jus bustin my ass in school and working. i hardly have time to myself right now
> *



THATS COOL....HOWS THE GIXXER? I JUST BOUGHT A 1991 750.....GET IT READY TO PAINT.....MOST OF MY CHROME IS DONE ALREADY.....GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 8 2007, 12:28 PM~7436558
> *Great car man. Too bad it can only win 3. Gas it up and take a road trip in it!
> *




ROAD TRIP!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Real nice monte carlo. The attention to detail and quality is just remarkable. Congrats on your wins and good luck on whatever you decide to do. :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Mar 8 2007, 03:00 PM~7437410
> *Real nice monte carlo. The attention to detail and quality is just remarkable. Congrats on your wins and good luck on whatever you decide to do. :biggrin:
> *



....THANKS..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 08:24 PM~7432475
> *IF YOU GUYS ARE OUT AINT NOBODY GONNA BEAT "GAME OVER"?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 08:24 PM~7432475
> *IF YOU GUYS ARE OUT AINT NOBODY GONNA BEAT "GAME OVER"?
> *


 certified gangster beat him last yr


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 8 2007, 09:42 PM~7440481
> *certified gangster  beat him last yr
> *


 :0


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

QVO CHINO, WELL SAD TO HEAR LIKE EVERYONE SAID, BUT AT THE SAME TIME CONGRATS TO THE C&L TEAM FOR BUILDING A BADASS CAR, MY FAVORITE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR EVER. AT LEAST I GOT TO HELP YOU GUYS CLEAN UP SOME STUFF AND CLEAN MIRRORS FOR THE SHOWS, YOU GUYS ARE GREAT CAR BIULDERS AND I KNOW YOU GUYS WILL GET THE TITLE BACK IN YOUR HANDS IN THE 08!!! ALSO WANT TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR REPRESINTING OUR HUGE FAMILY, UCE FAMILY! USO YOU KNOW! SAVE ME SOME DIRTY MIRRORS TO CLEAN AT THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW FOR THE LAST TIME!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 8 2007, 10:42 PM~7440481
> *certified gangster  beat him last yr
> *


Shouldn't have. Certified is a nice ass ride but Game Over is off the fuckin hindges! Not to mention it has way more mods. But I like em both


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 7 2007, 11:44 PM~7434092
> *mutch respect to the monte, car represented to the fullest
> *


X2

This is what every third gen aspires to. Shame to hear its retiring.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Mar 9 2007, 01:17 PM~7445117
> *X2
> 
> This is what every third gen aspires to. Shame to hear its retiring.
> *




YEAH WE FEEL BAD ITS RETIRING ALSO.... :tears: .....


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 8 2007, 12:33 PM~7436889
> *THATS COOL....HOWS THE GIXXER? I JUST BOUGHT A 1991 750.....GET IT READY TO PAINT.....MOST OF MY CHROME IS DONE ALREADY.....GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER...
> *


gixxers cool. i dropped it already  but o well shit hapens. but thats coo homie. and then we could throw and 818 sticker on it too. lol. so wut color u paintin it???


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 9 2007, 07:47 PM~7447096
> *gixxers cool. i dropped it already  but o well shit hapens. but thats coo homie. and then we could throw and 818 sticker on it too. lol. so wut color u paintin it???
> *




ARE YOU OK THOUGH?.......CANDY ORGANIC GREEN ALL FLAKED OUT WITH GHOST PATTERNS....... :biggrin: .........


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 9 2007, 09:08 PM~7447897
> *ARE YOU OK THOUGH?.......CANDY ORGANIC GREEN ALL FLAKED OUT WITH GHOST PATTERNS....... :biggrin: .........
> *


ya im coo homie. thnx for askin though. but ya i basically slid. nuttin major. jus cracked my lower left fairing so i gotta get a new one and my windshield broke. but damn thatll be a bad ass color man. can wait to see it put togeter so we could hit the beach and jus cruise. allen jus got a bike too. so there could be four of cruisin round and shit


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS WAS TAKEN ONE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW.....MAN GOODTIMES RIGHT THERE :biggrin: 











THAT'S RIGHT ONE THE BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS 2006..


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS WAS TAKEN FEW ><><<(-DAY'S-)><><><><> BEFORE VEGAS SUPER SHOW....











uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

WHAT DO YOU SEE RIGHT THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 9 2007, 08:53 PM~7448119
> *THIS WAS TAKEN  FEW ><><<(-DAY'S-)><><><><> BEFORE VEGAS SUPER SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you vatos busted alot of all nighters,but they were well worth it :thumbsup: ..


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

well what ever it is in 08 im sure it will be bad as fuk :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS ARE SOME PI'S OF ORGULLO GETTING REDONE FOR VEGAS SHOW.... 
:biggrin: 










AFTER :biggrin: 









THAT'S RIGHT YOU SEE (CHINO) RIGHT THERE PUTTING SOME WORK TOO.

:biggrin: 


JUST TO SHOW YOU GUY'S HOW MUCH WORK THAT TAKE'S GETTING ORGULLO DONE..
THAT'S <<TEAM-C&L>> RIGHT THERE PUTTING 100% OF WORK....



















AFTER...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

O.M. The reason why I have a 3rd gen. Monte! 



Congrats on the success!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulations on all those great years.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 





















THAT'S RIGHT WORKING ON THE BACKYARD..










ALSO..WE DONT STOP...24-7 NEED TO GET IT DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Mar 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7448220
> *well what ever it is in 08 im sure it will be bad as fuk  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7448218
> *I'm sure you vatos busted alot of all nighters,but they were well worth it :thumbsup: ..
> *



YOU NOE IT...24-7 ON IT..... :biggrin: 

BUT THAT'S KOOL IS ALL GOOD...THANK'S


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Mar 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7448220
> *well what ever it is in 08 im sure it will be bad as fuk  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X1000000


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 9 2007, 11:45 PM~7448358
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those buil-up pictures are the best . . .keep postin'


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 9 2007, 10:30 PM~7447982
> *ya im coo homie. thnx for askin though. but ya i basically slid. nuttin major. jus cracked my lower left fairing so i gotta get a new one and my windshield broke. but damn thatll be a bad ass color man. can wait to see it put togeter so we could hit the beach and jus cruise. allen jus got a bike too. so there could be four of cruisin round and shit
> *




SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN....IM GLAD TO HEAR NOTHING HAPPENED TO YOU..... :biggrin: ......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 9 2007, 10:49 PM~7448088
> *THIS WAS TAKEN ONE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW.....MAN GOODTIMES RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE'S THE PINEAPPLE JUICE AT!!!!!!.....JAJAJAJJA...... :biggrin: .....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 9 2007, 11:17 PM~7448218
> *I'm sure you vatos busted alot of all nighters,but they were well worth it :thumbsup: ..
> *




THEY ARE ALWAYS WORTH IT......  ......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 9 2007, 11:31 PM~7448289
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




CAN YOU SAY BACKYARD BOOGIE......


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

MUch props, I have seen this car at many shows, and everytime I see it I have to look at it for about an hour! no matter how mant times you look at this car you can always find something that you missed seeing! Yoy have inspired many people in the lowriding community! I have had the pleasure to talk to you in chicago about some things we could do to be more competitive, and I have used the advice you gave me everysince! I'm sure we will cross paths somewhere in the near future. Much Love from the "Outta Control" car club. Saginaw MI.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 10 2007, 12:38 AM~7448605
> *MUch props, I have seen this car at many shows, and everytime I see it I have to look at it for about an hour! no matter how mant times you look at this car you can always find something that you missed seeing! Yoy have inspired many people in the lowriding community! I have had the pleasure to talk to you in chicago about some things we could do to be more competitive, and I have used the advice you gave me everysince! I'm sure we will cross paths somewhere in the near future. Much Love from the "Outta Control" car club. Saginaw MI.
> *





THANKS....MUCH LOVE..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 02:40 PM~7411539
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US THROUGH OUT THE YEARS, WE TEAM C&L SAT DOWN WITH CHINO AND WE DECIDED THAT WE WILL NO LONGER BE COMPETING WITH "ORGULLO MEXICANO". THE LAST SHOW WE WILL BE ATTENDING WILL BE THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. IT WILL BE AS EXHIBITION ONLY, SINCE WE WON THE TITLE 3 TIMES, ITS NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE. SO THIS SHOW WILL BE OUR FAREWELL TO "ORGULLO MEXICANO".
> :tears::tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHINO AND TEAM C&L FOR THE OPPOURTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS EXCLUSIVE TEAM AND FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE WE HAD WITH THE BIGGINNING AND END OF THIS VEHICLE. WE HAD ALOT OF GOOD TIMES AND BAD ONES AS WELL, BUT WE ALL KNOW THATS WHAT COMES WITH BUILDING A CAR FROM SCRATCH.WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JESSIE,OUR WIVES,AND GIRLFREINDS FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US AS WELL. :biggrin:
> ...


Congrats..  :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 10 2007, 12:46 AM~7448650
> *Congrats..   :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS..... :biggrin: ....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SEE THIS CAR MANY TIMES AND NEVER GOT TIRED OF SEEING IT SO MANY THINGS TO SEE .ALL THE DETAIL IN IT WAS AMAZEING YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HATE TO SEE IT GO .CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS COME OUT WITH NEXT MUCH RESPECT TO YOU GUYS


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 10 2007, 12:59 AM~7448702
> *SEE THIS CAR MANY TIMES AND NEVER GOT TIRED OF SEEING IT SO MANY THINGS TO SEE .ALL THE DETAIL IN IT WAS AMAZEING YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB HATE TO SEE IT GO .CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS COME OUT WITH NEXT MUCH RESPECT TO YOU GUYS
> *




THANKS FOR THE PROPS......WE CANT WAIT EITHER......  ......


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Tight pics, keep posting please!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 10 2007, 12:18 AM~7448766
> *Tight pics, keep posting please!
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS PIC IS WHEN THE BODY AND FRAME ARE IN PLACE..










IT'S ALL MAN POWER....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

the pics lookin god cunado. keep em comin. shit i even saw my big head in one of them lol. good times though


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

Pinche Carro Chingon!!!!!!!!

See you vatos next month Uce'ss


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 7 2007, 10:24 PM~7432475
> *IF YOU GUYS ARE OUT AINT NOBODY GONNA BEAT "GAME OVER"?
> *


we'll see bout that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn,that's a bad ass car. To bad I never had the opportunity to see it in person. Good luck on your next project.....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Congradulations Chino & Team C&L on all you have won in the many competition and also for building one of the most awsome lowriders ever to be built in lowrider history. We ran into some problems in the San Fernando Valley and some of our S.F.V. members took us over to some friends of theres at C&L in San Fernando one day back in 2002 with a three car hauler and the frame of the trailer that had cracked almost in half and it had to be repaired ASAP. Chino never told us that he does not do that kind of work fixing car trailers. He just got on it and had us back on our way to the San Gabriel Valley and then the truck driver and trailer were back on there way to Phoenix. Back in 2005 I set up next to OM in Odessa, TX and I spoke with Kita alittle bit at that car show. Back In 2006 I was set up two cars over from OM in Santa Barbara at the Nite Life car show. I can only wonder whats next to come out of C&L in 2008.*


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 10 2007, 03:50 AM~7449095
> *we'll see bout that :0  :biggrin:
> *




:0 ....... :0 .......... :0 .......... :biggrin: .....


----------



## Precious Moments (Nov 14, 2003)

Badass Ride, It has it place in lowrider history, as one of the best champions ever. Good Luck.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7433765
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats some real funny chit right there, I don't care who y'are!!! :biggrin:
> *


remember i remember!!!!!! was up robert????


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Precious Moments_@Mar 10 2007, 10:15 PM~7452702
> *Badass Ride, It has it place in lowrider history, as one of the best champions ever. Good Luck.
> *



......THANKS......


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

bad ass ride, every show I went to, that was the first car I looked at. My wife asked me once "Dont you have enought pictures of that car" and I looked at her and said NO!!!!!!!!!.... They do somthing new everytime I see it.... I would just sit their and look at it for about 45 mins just checking out details. this car will be missed. I have a 79 monte myself and one day it'll be out their. not nearly as nice but kool.....




o ya, how much for the engine. seriously........I have an L98 corvett engine just sitting in my garrage and I plan on doing what youve done to yours and I was wondering if I can give you mine and some cash and get the one on orgullo, let me know. thanks...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got to see the car for the first time when you guys came out to Stockton. I got to see it at the some of the LRM shows but Im glad you guys brought it up here.  Good luck with your next project. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 01:40 PM~7411539
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US THROUGH OUT THE YEARS, WE TEAM C&L SAT DOWN WITH CHINO AND WE DECIDED THAT WE WILL NO LONGER BE COMPETING WITH "ORGULLO MEXICANO". THE LAST SHOW WE WILL BE ATTENDING WILL BE THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. IT WILL BE AS EXHIBITION ONLY, SINCE WE WON THE TITLE 3 TIMES, ITS NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE. SO THIS SHOW WILL BE OUR FAREWELL TO "ORGULLO MEXICANO".
> :tears::tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHINO AND TEAM C&L FOR THE OPPOURTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS EXCLUSIVE TEAM AND FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE WE HAD WITH THE BIGGINNING AND END OF THIS VEHICLE. WE HAD ALOT OF GOOD TIMES AND BAD ONES AS WELL, BUT WE ALL KNOW THATS WHAT COMES WITH BUILDING A CAR FROM SCRATCH.WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JESSIE,OUR WIVES,AND GIRLFREINDS FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US AS WELL. :biggrin:
> ...


damn u got wives and girlfiends ........nice lol jk gl on ur next ride!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Mar 11 2007, 10:36 AM~7454645
> *bad ass ride, every show I went to, that was the first car I looked at. My wife asked me once "Dont you have enought pictures of that car" and I looked at her and said NO!!!!!!!!!.... They do somthing new everytime I see it.... I would just sit their and look at it for about 45 mins just checking out details. this car will be missed. I have a 79 monte myself and one day it'll be out their. not nearly as nice but kool.....
> o ya,  how much for the engine. seriously........I have an L98 corvett engine just sitting in my garrage and I plan on doing what youve done to yours and I was wondering if I can give you mine and some cash and get the one on orgullo, let me know. thanks...
> *




THANKS....AS FOR THE MOTOR, WE ARE NOT GOING TO PIECE THE CAR OUT OR SELL ANYTHING ON IT...WE WOULD JUST LIKE TO KEEP IT THE WAY IT IS AND PUT IT AWAY AS IS SITS NOW....SO SORRY MR. MONTE.....BUT GOOD LUCK WITH THE VETTE....... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 11 2007, 10:46 AM~7454668
> *damn u got wives and girlfiends ........nice lol jk gl on ur next ride!
> *




...JAJAJAJA....THATS THE ONLY WAY TO DO IT...JAJAJAJA.....IM SERIOUSLY JUST KIDDING.......THANKS......... :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

so wats ganna happen to the monte


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 11 2007, 04:18 PM~7456080
> *so wats ganna happen to the monte
> *




IT WILL BE PUT AWAY ANDBROUGHT SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE.....NOT SURE WE WILL SEE WHAT WE DO WITH IT, BUT FOR NOW IT WILL BE IN STORAGE SOMEWHERE......


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

im gald that i got to see this car at the past shows in odessa good luck in the future


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 11 2007, 11:45 PM~7458535
> *IT WILL BE PUT AWAY ANDBROUGHT SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE.....NOT SURE WE WILL SEE WHAT WE DO WITH IT, BUT FOR NOW IT WILL BE IN STORAGE SOMEWHERE......
> *


GOOD LUCK YOU GUYS, ALWAYS LOVED THAT CAR. WENT NECK AND NECK WITH RM. IT WAS LIKE A LITTLE COMP AMONGST CLUBS THAT I THINK KINDA MADE PEOPLE REALLY STEP UP THERE GAMES FOR *CAR OF THE YEAR* CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT O.M. CHANGED THE WAY PEOPLE BUILT THERE CARS.




PLEASE..........DO NOT SELL IT TOO ANYONE IN FLOIRDA :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 11 2007, 09:45 PM~7458535
> *IT WILL BE PUT AWAY ANDBROUGHT SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE.....NOT SURE WE WILL SEE WHAT WE DO WITH IT, BUT FOR NOW IT WILL BE IN STORAGE SOMEWHERE......
> *


or you could always store it in my garage :biggrin: j/k bad ass ride i remember seein the car very unique badass


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2007, 02:03 PM~7461856
> *GOOD LUCK YOU GUYS, ALWAYS LOVED THAT CAR.  WENT NECK AND NECK WITH RM.  IT WAS LIKE A LITTLE COMP AMONGST CLUBS THAT I THINK KINDA MADE PEOPLE REALLY STEP UP THERE GAMES FOR CAR OF THE YEAR  CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT O.M. CHANGED THE WAY PEOPLE BUILT THERE CARS.
> PLEASE..........DO NOT SELL IT TOO ANYONE IN FLOIRDA :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

This car is one of the greats. I not only had the chance to see it in person many times but also helped out a little here and there cleaning the car or mirrors at shows. I'm sure whatever comes out from the C&L shop next will be just and great if not better. Good luck guys.

Daniel (DVS)


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

just repaint it like frank did.even though go lo said it had to be completely redone to compete........yah right


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Mar 15 2007, 10:39 PM~7488109
> *just repaint it like frank did.even though go lo said it had to be completely redone to compete........yah right
> *




IT NEEDS TWO MAJOR MODS IN ORDER TO COMPETE...SO PAINT AND INTERIOR WOULD BE THE TWO, BUT IN ORDER TO DO THAT YOU WOULD HAVE TO REDO THE WHOLE CAR AND TAKES ALOT OF MONEY TO DO THAT........  ......


----------



## JR (Jun 13, 2002)

Congrats guys. Its been a while how u been jr? It's jr. Lol. Might not member me but then again we all did go through some good, interesting, and even bad times together. Mostly good though. I was wounderin if that number in ur signature is current or how I can get a hold of chino. I got a crackhead deal on a car and need chinos assistance. Hit me up.Thanks


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 10 2007, 02:50 AM~7449095
> *we'll see bout that :0  :biggrin:
> *


THERE YOU GO, UCE IN THIS MUTHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR_@Mar 24 2007, 03:02 PM~7543526
> *Congrats guys. Its been a while how u been jr? It's jr. Lol. Might not member me but then again we all did go through some good, interesting, and even bad times together. Mostly good though. I was wounderin if that number in ur signature is current or how I can get a hold of chino. I got a crackhead deal on a car and need chinos assistance. Hit me up.Thanks
> *



WHATS UP JR? LONG TIME NO HEAR OR SEE FROM YOU...HOW IS YOUR DAD DOING?...TELL HIM I SAID HELLO...YEAH THE NUMBER ON THERE IS AND SHOULD BE THE CURRENT ONE...IF HE DOES NOT ANSWER OR IF HIS MAIL BOX IS FULL HIT ME BACK UP AND I WILL GET YOU IN TOUCH WITH HIM.....HEY IT WAS NICE TO HEAR FROM YOU AGAIN....TAKE CARE SEE YOU GUYS SOON....


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 5 2007, 02:06 PM~7411741
> *make it a hopper!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## JR (Jun 13, 2002)

I been good had to chill for a bit had too much drama in life. I got into the street racing scene still doin it but Igot a regal and yes sir I want a hopper!!!!! What can I say lowriders are why I got into cars. Pops is good he's out of the game though. He's buying houses like they were 99 cent cheetoh bags. I'll be hitting u guys up as soon as I can get away from workin like a slave and school. Sometime in the next 2 or 3 weeks. Debatin on 3 pumps to he head or 2. Stay up!! Thanks jr. Talk to ya soon


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR_@Mar 26 2007, 11:51 PM~7559031
> *I been good had to chill for a bit had too much drama in life. I got into the street racing scene still doin it but Igot a regal and yes sir I want a hopper!!!!! What can I say lowriders are why I got into cars. Pops is good he's out of the game though. He's buying houses like they were 99 cent cheetoh bags. I'll be hitting u guys up as soon as I can get away from workin like a slave and school. Sometime in the next 2 or 3 weeks. Debatin on 3 pumps to he head or 2. Stay up!! Thanks jr. Talk to ya soon
> *



THATS GOOD TO HEAR...TELL YOUR POPS TO HIT ME UP IM IN REAL ESTATE NOW I DO HOME LOANS NOW...HIT US UP AS SOON AS YOUR READY TO CUT THE CAR OUT.....SEE YOU SOON....


----------



## JR (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah for sure. Pops says can u use his alternative social? Lol!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR_@Mar 27 2007, 04:05 PM~7563605
> *Yeah for sure. Pops says can u use his alternative social? Lol!
> *



NOT A PROBLEM,,JAJAJAJA....AND I MEAN NOT A PROBLEM HAVE HIM CALL ME..I WILL PM YOU MY NUMBER...


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 27 2007, 04:48 PM~7564180
> *NOT A PROBLEM,,JAJAJAJA....AND I MEAN NOT A PROBLEM HAVE HIM CALL ME..I WILL PM YOU MY NUMBER...
> *


MUCH PROPS TO "CHINO" AND TEAM C&L FOR ALL OF THERE HARD WORK! REGUARDLESS OF WHATEVER THEIRS NOT A CAR AROUND RIGHT NOW THAT CAN EVEN COME CLOSE TO BEING SUCH A SUCCESS LIKE "ORGULLO MEXICANO"
MUCH LOVE UCE SEE YOU GUYS SOON REPPIN FROM WEST,TX USO 4 LIFE


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westtexasshotcalla_@Mar 28 2007, 10:18 PM~7574360
> *MUCH PROPS TO "CHINO" AND TEAM C&L FOR ALL OF THERE HARD WORK!  REGUARDLESS OF WHATEVER THEIRS NOT A CAR AROUND RIGHT NOW THAT CAN EVEN COME CLOSE TO BEING SUCH A SUCCESS LIKE "ORGULLO MEXICANO"
> MUCH LOVE UCE  SEE  YOU GUYS SOON  REPPIN FROM WEST,TX USO 4 LIFE
> *




THANK'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

good luck


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roadhouse Blues_@Mar 29 2007, 12:08 AM~7574651
> *good luck
> *




THANKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I got a few pics.....let's seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

where is the brake booster on this car?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 


View My Video


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Mar 31 2007, 09:14 PM~7592734
> *where is the brake booster on this car?
> *


I love that question !!!! . . . hey Cunado, did you guys get the money this time at the Show :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 8 2007, 11:54 PM~8510063
> *I love that question !!!! . . . hey Cunado, did you guys get the money this time at the Show  :biggrin:
> *



YES WE DID...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2007, 12:56 AM~8510073
> *YES WE DID...
> *


any cochino pictures from that show you might want to share or PM ?? :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2007, 01:03 AM~8510109
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: That'll work


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 9 2007, 01:05 AM~8510120
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: That'll work
> *



In that case, here you go........


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 9 2007, 01:12 AM~8510145
> *In that case, here you go........
> 
> 
> ...


Go on !!! :biggrin: . . Chino don't mind right ??


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 9 2007, 01:18 AM~8510173
> *Go on !!! :biggrin:  . . Chino don't mind right ??
> *



Alright, one more.....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HERE SOME SOUND'S OF THE CAR....  





View My Video


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Now back to the topic at hand........


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2007, 01:24 AM~8510194
> *HERE SOME SOUND'S OF THE CAR....
> View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: cool, cool . . back to the ride


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 9 2007, 12:31 AM~8510222
> *:thumbsup: cool, cool . . back to the ride
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)

One of the best i've ever seen. 










Whether you like the sport or not, you can't help but to appreciate the talent it took to build this ride. :nicoderm:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_63_@Aug 9 2007, 09:12 AM~8511860
> *One of the best i've ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...




THANK'S BRO...... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cruise that bitch thats what I would do :cheesy: Congradulations on your hard work and dedication thats to the whole team there keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the next one


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2007, 09:38 AM~8512034
> *cruise that bitch thats what I would do :cheesy:  Congradulations on your hard work and dedication thats to the whole team there keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the next one
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WHAT'S UP TEAM C&L!!!!!!.........THE CAR LOOKS GREAT........THERE ARE ALOT OF MEMORIES IN THAT CAR........CUNADO GOOD JOB ON THE VIDEO....AT LEAST PEOPLE CAN SEE THAT IT DOES DRIVE........ :biggrin: ................  ...........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 9 2007, 10:04 AM~8512172
> *WHAT'S UP TEAM C&L!!!!!!.........THE CAR LOOKS GREAT........THERE ARE ALOT OF MEMORIES IN THAT CAR........CUNADO GOOD JOB ON THE VIDEO....AT LEAST PEOPLE CAN SEE THAT IT DOES DRIVE........ :biggrin: ................  ...........
> *




YEAP HAD TO SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Jr. you staying off them ATV's and braking bones ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 9 2007, 12:47 PM~8512915
> *Jr. you staying off them ATV's  and braking bones ??? :biggrin:
> *



HELL NOOO!!!!! I BOUGHT A BIGGER ONE NOW......IF YOUR GONNA GO, YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO BIG!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 9 2007, 01:30 AM~8510220
> *Now back to the topic at hand........
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass picture bro. much props.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

CUNADO.....DONT YOU HAVE PICTURES OF THE CAR WHEN WE WERE FIRST BUILDING IT?....THE UNDERCONSTRUCTION PICTURES...... :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 10 2007, 08:35 AM~8521048
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass mural done by my homie Abel Rocha "818 Valle",TTT FOR TEAM C&L & Orgullo Mexicano  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 10 2007, 02:07 PM~8522803
> *Congrats
> *



THANKS E......


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE ASS CAR HAD FUN WORKIN ON IT IN INDY.


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

"ORGULLO MEXICANO" CHINGON RIDE :biggrin: CONGRATS


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropmobbikes_@Aug 10 2007, 05:54 PM~8524560
> *"ORGULLO MEXICANO" CHINGON RIDE :biggrin:  CONGRATS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are a few more pics....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 10 2007, 05:50 PM~8524840
> *here are a few more pics....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

ever since i visited your shop (with hernan) years ago, it really changed how i look at all the details on everones car, and build my own.
on all your work every detail and mod is flawless.
cant wait to see what tops this.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Aug 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8525519
> *ever since i visited your shop (with hernan) years ago, it really changed how i look at all the details on everones car, and build my own.
> on all your work every detail and mod is flawless.
> cant wait to see what tops this.
> *


 :biggrin: What's up my Canadian buddie, Hope all is well!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TEAM C&L ORGULLO MEXICANO REPRESENTS LOWRIDINGS ART AND STYLE GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEXT PROJECT AND SEE YOU THE NEXT YEAR. KEEP THE LOWRIDING MOVIMIENTO 4 LIFE


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 11 2007, 01:29 AM~8527137
> *CONGRATULATIONS TEAM C&L ORGULLO MEXICANO REPRESENTS LOWRIDINGS ART AND STYLE GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEXT PROJECT AND SEE YOU THE NEXT YEAR.                                                                                                                          KEEP THE LOWRIDING MOVIMIENTO 4 LIFE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

congrats hommies looking forward to see what u got for 2008


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2007, 02:40 PM~7411539
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US THROUGH OUT THE YEARS, WE TEAM C&L SAT DOWN WITH CHINO AND WE DECIDED THAT WE WILL NO LONGER BE COMPETING WITH "ORGULLO MEXICANO". THE LAST SHOW WE WILL BE ATTENDING WILL BE THE SAN BERNANDINO SHOW. IT WILL BE AS EXHIBITION ONLY, SINCE WE WON THE TITLE 3 TIMES, ITS NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE. SO THIS SHOW WILL BE OUR FAREWELL TO "ORGULLO MEXICANO".
> :tears::tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears::tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CHINO AND TEAM C&L FOR THE OPPOURTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS EXCLUSIVE TEAM AND FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE WE HAD WITH THE BIGGINNING AND END OF THIS VEHICLE. WE HAD ALOT OF GOOD TIMES AND BAD ONES AS WELL, BUT WE ALL KNOW THATS WHAT COMES WITH BUILDING A CAR FROM SCRATCH.WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JESSIE,OUR WIVES,AND GIRLFREINDS FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF US AS WELL. :biggrin:
> ...


No doubt over the years have seen this car during its tranformation in person a few times but in pictures mostly, thats a bad ride homie...congrats on all the success..  definently a ride that will be in all our hearts and minds for many years to come..


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SAY U GUYS GOT ANY PICTURES OF WHAT IT USED TO LOOK LIKE ?? OR OF WHEN IT WAS GETTING DONE??


----------



## EL MACHETE (Jul 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE PROPS AND COMMENTS, THEY GREATLY APPRECIATED.... :biggrin: .......WE WILL SEE EVERYONE AT THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE COMPETITORS AND WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR AT A SHOW NEAR YOU......  ......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

NEIGHBOR..... WHERE ARE THE REST OF THE PICTURES?.....POST THEM UP....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 9 2007, 02:02 PM~8513560
> *HELL NOOO!!!!! I BOUGHT A BIGGER ONE NOW......IF YOUR GONNA GO, YOU MIGHT AS WELL GO BIG!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 11 2007, 03:10 PM~8530013
> *SAY U GUYS GOT ANY PICTURES OF WHAT IT USED TO LOOK LIKE ?? OR OF WHEN IT WAS GETTING DONE??
> *



i got some but i need to scan them first back then i dint had a digital camera..but i will post some later onn,,


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8550469
> *i got some but i need to scan them first back then i dint had a digital camera..but i will post some later onn,,
> *



 ...........................  ...............................


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Aug 9 2007, 02:05 PM~8513593
> *Bad ass picture bro. much props.
> *



Thanks....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 14 2007, 09:22 AM~8550469
> *i got some but i need to scan them first back then i dint had a digital camera..but i will post some later onn,,
> *


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8550469
> *i got some but i need to scan them first back then i dint had a digital camera..but i will post some later onn,,
> *




WHERE ARE THEY AT NEIGHBOR??..............


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

What can I say that hasn't been said. Pinche caro estava y esta Chingon. Thanks for having it around for me to enjoy. If you decide to tear it down.............i would cruise the shit out of it before you do


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:06 PM~8555906
> * What can I say that hasn't been said.  Pinche caro estava y esta Chingon.  Thanks for having it around for me to enjoy.  If you decide to tear it down.............i would cruise the shit out of it before you do
> *




THANKS FOR THE PROPS....... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 AM~8550469
> *i got some but i need to scan them first back then i dint had a digital camera..but i will post some later onn,,
> *



 ......................  ..........................  .......................... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 15 2007, 04:58 PM~8563166
> * ......................  ..........................  .......................... :biggrin:
> *



yo jrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. what's the rushhhhhhhhhhhh...i will get to them soon... all right .... if not just whait for the next project..i will be having alot's of pic's on the car...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 15 2007, 06:02 PM~8563194
> *yo jrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. what's the rushhhhhhhhhhhh...i will get to them soon... all right .... if not just whait for the next project..i will be having alot's of pic's on the car...
> *



WHAT PROJECT? WHAT THE HELL WHERE WAS I FOR THAT MEETING?..... :biggrin: 
HEEEEYYYYYY HEEEYYYY NOW, DONT GO AROUND SPREADING RUMORS NOW.. :0 
NEIGHBOR YOU NEED TO STOP WITH THE RUMORS THEN EVERYBODY IS GOING TO EXPECT A NEW CAR FOR NEXT YEAR......  ...........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 15 2007, 05:40 PM~8563469
> *WHAT PROJECT? WHAT THE HELL WHERE WAS I FOR THAT MEETING?..... :biggrin:
> HEEEEYYYYYY HEEEYYYY NOW, DONT GO AROUND SPREADING RUMORS NOW.. :0
> NEIGHBOR YOU NEED TO STOP WITH THE RUMORS THEN EVERYBODY IS GOING TO EXPECT A NEW CAR FOR NEXT YEAR......  ...........
> *




next year.............? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 15 2007, 06:53 PM~8563562
> *next year.............? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




NO NEIGHBOR...NOT FOR SAN MATEO......OR NEXT YEAR.......FOR 2009 IT WILL BE OUT......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 15 2007, 05:55 PM~8563575
> *NO NEIGHBOR...NOT FOR SAN MATEO......OR NEXT YEAR.......FOR 2009 IT WILL BE OUT......
> *


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 15 2007, 07:41 PM~8563905
> *:0
> *



 ........................ :biggrin: ..................................  ..................


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

NEIGHBOR WHERE YOU AT.......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 15 2007, 11:56 PM~8566166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 16 2007, 12:56 AM~8566166
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NIIIICCCEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN I GET A POSTER SIZE ONE AUTOGRAPHED?.... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 16 2007, 01:26 AM~8566460
> *NIIIICCCEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN I GET A POSTER SIZE ONE AUTOGRAPHED?.... :biggrin:
> *



how many..do you need.... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 16 2007, 10:19 AM~8568168
> *how many..do you need.... :biggrin:
> *



ONE WILL BE FINE FOR NOW....THANKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 16 2007, 10:27 AM~8568819
> *ONE WILL BE FINE FOR NOW....THANKS..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

CHINO WHAT'S UP.... WERE ARE YOU????

HOW YOU LIKE THE PIC... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

CHIIIIINNOOOOOOOO BLINNNNNGGGGG IS M.I.A.!!!!!........ :0 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 :0 


MAN I GOT A SOME PIC'S FROM THE CAR FROM WAYYYYYYYYYYYY BACK.. :biggrin: 













:0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I SAY WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY BACK. :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 

:0 



I WILL BE POSTING MORE PIC'S BE ON THE LOOK OUT!!!!














THIS WAS WHEN THE BUMPERS CAME OFF!!!!! :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Aug 16 2007, 12:43 PM~8569963
> *CHIIIIINNOOOOOOOO BLINNNNNGGGGG IS M.I.A.!!!!!........ :0 ....... :biggrin:
> *



que no sabes?. he's bringin sexy back


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

HELLO RAZA!!!!....IM BACK!!!!.....I WAS MISSING IN ACTION FOR AWHILE....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 9 2007, 08:54 PM~9194778
> *HELLO RAZA!!!!....IM BACK!!!!.....I WAS MISSING IN ACTION FOR AWHILE....
> *


hope your feeling better uso we've been praying for you to have a good and bless it recovery.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 9 2007, 08:54 PM~9194778
> *HELLO RAZA!!!!....IM BACK!!!!.....I WAS MISSING IN ACTION FOR AWHILE....
> *


WELCOME BACK JR.,glad to have the team is back again ..... hope to see you once we come back from North carolina... LOLO says hi, and wishes you well.


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

is this the car that was in that one gangster movie......training day ???? I think so, anyways fuckin nice ride, I seen it in person and its fuckin immaculate cant wait to see what ya'll bangin out next year  congrats and thanks for sharing your hard work with us


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 9 2007, 10:57 PM~9195156
> *hope your feeling better uso we've been praying for you to have a good and bless it recovery.
> *



THANK YOU BIG USO FOR THE PRAYERS,...WELL IM HOME AS OF YESTERDAY AND IT FEELS GOOD.......MY WIFE AND I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE EVERYONE A BIG HUGG AND THANKS FOR KEEPING ME IN THEIR PRAYERS....I WILL BE SEEING EVERYONE VERY SOON.......THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART BIG KITA.........JUNIOR


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 9 2007, 09:57 PM~9195156
> *hope your feeling better uso we've been praying for you to have a good and bless it recovery.
> *


X2 HOW ARE YOU DOING??? I HEARD YOU WERE THERE FOR THE MOVE IN OF CHINOS CAR IN THE PETERSON. SEE YA SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 10 2007, 08:31 AM~9197124
> *WELCOME BACK JR.,glad to have  the team is back again ..... hope to see you once we come back from North carolina... LOLO says hi, and wishes you well.
> 
> 
> ...


TELL LOLO I SAID WHAT'S UP!!!! 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 10 2007, 05:53 PM~9199293
> *X2 HOW ARE YOU DOING??? I HEARD YOU WERE THERE FOR THE MOVE IN OF CHINOS CAR IN THE PETERSON. SEE YA SOON!! :biggrin:
> *



IM DOING GOOD...IM HANGGING IN THERE MAKING THE BEST OF IT...IT COULD ONLY GET BETTER FROM HERE.....YEAH I WAS AT THE MUSEUM THE NIGHT THE EXHIBITION OPENED UP, IT FELT GREAT SEEING THE TEAM ALL THERE ESPECIALLY BEING OUT OF THE HOSPITAL WAS GREAT, OVERALL IT WILL BE A NIGHT I WILL NEVER FORGET.........AND YES I WILL SEE YOU SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 10 2007, 04:58 PM~9199311
> *IM DOING GOOD...IM HANGGING IN THERE MAKING THE BEST OF IT...IT COULD ONLY GET BETTER FROM HERE.....YEAH I WAS AT THE MUSEUM THE NIGHT THE EXHIBITION OPENED UP, IT FELT GREAT SEEING THE TEAM ALL THERE ESPECIALLY BEING OUT OF THE HOSPITAL WAS GREAT, OVERALL IT WILL BE A NIGHT I WILL NEVER FORGET.........AND YES I WILL SEE YOU SOON... :biggrin:
> *


COOL CAN'T WAIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 10 2007, 09:31 AM~9197124
> *WELCOME BACK JR.,glad to have  the team is back again ..... hope to see you once we come back from North carolina... LOLO says hi, and wishes you well.
> 
> 
> ...



TELL "LOLO" I SAID, WHAT UP!!!!....OOHH TELL "MR LOLO" TO HURRY AND GET BACK SO WE COULD START THE NEXT PROJECT ALREADY, TELL HIM I MISS ALL HIS "BITCHING"...JAJAJAJAJAJ..... AS FOR THE TEAM IM GLAD WE ARE ALL GOING TO BE BACK TOGETHER AGAIN WITH SOME MINOR CHANGES ON MY PART.... :biggrin: .....HEY JUST REMEMBER THERE IS ALOT OF LOVE FOR ALL OF YOU.......JUNIOR


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HEY , BROTHER IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU THIS PAST FRIDAY I'M GLAD YOU ARE HOME ALL READY **VECINO***  













HEY JUNIOR YOU WANTED TO SEE PIC'S FROM WAY BACK IN THE DAY'S I FOUND THIS ONE JUST FOR YOU SINCE YOU ARE IN IT. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 11 2007, 02:42 AM~9202081
> *HEY , BROTHER IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU THIS PAST FRIDAY I'M GLAD YOU ARE HOME ALL READY **VECINO***
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP BROTHER......IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO.......DAAMMNN.... YOU WENT WAY BACK WITH THE PICTURES....THANKS....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 9 2007, 09:54 PM~9194778
> *HELLO RAZA!!!!....IM BACK!!!!.....I WAS MISSING IN ACTION FOR AWHILE....
> *


Jr. this really you brother . . . :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 11 2007, 01:54 PM~9204159
> *WHATS UP BROTHER......IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO.......DAAMMNN.... YOU WENT WAY BACK WITH THE PICTURES....THANKS....
> *















:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

COOL PIC!!! THAT IS COOL TO SEE THE CAR BEING BUILT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HERE IS BROTHER'S CHINO AND LOLO WORKING HARD MAKING THE DASH.












THAT'S RIGHT SHOW'N YOU GUY'S WHAT TAKE'S TO GET TO THE TOP.  
























DOING THE CENTER PIECE AND THE DASH.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 11 2007, 05:12 PM~9205122
> *HERE IS BROTHER'S CHINO AND LOLO WORKING HARD MAKING THE DASH.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE PROPER PPE BEING USED.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 11 2007, 02:57 PM~9204177
> *Jr. this really you brother . . .  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR THE ONE AND ONLY...JAJAJAJAJ.... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

DAMN CUNADO........YOU TAKING IT WAY BACK!!!!!!.....THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.....KEEPING POSTING...... :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave: WHATS UP JR. GOOD TO SEE YOU ON HERE AGAIN 
TAKE CARE SEE YOU SOON. JERRY LAMM


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 11 2007, 11:21 PM~9207251
> *:wave: WHATS UP JR. GOOD TO SEE YOU ON HERE AGAIN
> TAKE CARE SEE YOU SOON. JERRY LAMM
> *



NOTHING MUCH BRO, JUST HERE RECOVERING, GETTING BETTER ONE DAY AT A TIME. SO WHATS UP WITH YOU?........YOU TAKE CARE AS WELL AND I WILL SEE YOU SOON.........JUNIOR


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 11 2007, 08:24 PM~9206025
> *YES SIR THE ONE AND ONLY...JAJAJAJAJ.... :biggrin:
> *


Real good to see you on here, very glad you're in good spirits, miss ya bro!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 12 2007, 01:25 PM~9210332
> *Real good to see you on here, very glad you're in good spirits, miss ya bro!!
> *




THANKS....AS FOR MY SPIRITS YOU NEED A WHOLE LOT MORE THEN WHAT HAPPENED TO BRING ME DOWN!!!!..... :biggrin: ........I MISS EVERYONE ALSO.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 12 2007, 12:45 PM~9210487
> *THANKS....AS FOR MY SPIRITS YOU NEED A WHOLE LOT MORE THEN WHAT HAPPENED TO BRING ME DOWN!!!!..... :biggrin: ........I MISS EVERYONE ALSO.....
> *


THAT'S THE SPIRIT! GET WELL BRO....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 13 2007, 08:48 AM~9216998
> *THAT'S THE SPIRIT! GET WELL BRO....
> *



THANKS..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 13 2007, 01:34 PM~9218860
> *THANKS..... :biggrin: .....
> *


Hey, How its goin bro. Im very glad to hear that you are home. I bet it feels good to be there. It was great seeing you at the museum. I love how close all of you guys are and am glad to be the newest member of your guys team. I cant wait to work with you, Lolo, and Cuinado. I already work with Chino, obviously. Hey man tell your wife Ana and I said Hello and to keep her head up cuz you will recover tremendously. I know it has to be hard for her as well. Let her know that we pray for her, too. GOD BLESS bro and keep up the hard work.
Bruce


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Nov 13 2007, 10:33 PM~9222834
> *Hey, How its goin bro. Im very glad to hear that you are home. I bet it feels good to be there. It was great seeing you at the museum. I love how close all of you guys are and am glad to be the newest member of your guys team. I cant wait to work with you, Lolo, and Cuinado. I already work with Chino, obviously. Hey man tell your wife Ana and I said Hello and to keep her head up cuz you will recover tremendously. I know it has to be hard for her as well. Let her know that we pray for her, too. GOD BLESS bro and keep up the hard work.
> Bruce
> *



ITS BEEN GOING REAL GOOD....THANKS....YEAH IM GLAD IM FINALLY HOME TO BUT I DO MISS MY NURSES.. :biggrin: .....IT FELT GREAT ALSO TO HAVE SEEN THE TEAM AT THE MUSEUM AND ALSO OUR NEWEST TEAM MEMBERS, YOU AND ANA....WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!!!.....EVERYTHING WILL WORK OUT JUST GOT TO KEEP FAITH AND ALOT OF HARD WORK AND THE SHOP WILL GROW FASTER THEN YOU GUYS WILL KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH...MY WIFE SAYS HELLO AS WELL..SHE ALSO THANKS YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS...GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AS WELL.......OOHHH TELL "ANA" CARLITOS SAID "YOU MEMBER", YOOOUUU MMMMMMMEMMMMMMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... :biggrin: .....HOPE TO YOU GUYS SOON.....JUNIOR


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HEY VECINO WHAT'S UP :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.......... :biggrin: ................. :wave: .......................


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 15 2007, 07:44 PM~9237756
> *.......... :biggrin: ................. :wave: .......................
> *


WHAT'S UP JR? DINO


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

hey jr im glad to hear ur back home and doing good. keep in there homie, i know ull be fine. ur a tough fucker. i tried callin u though foo but nada. hit me up if u got the number still so i could stop by or something and see how ur doing. keep in touch man. 

tomasz.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

HEY BROTHER *JR* THIS PIC IS DEDICATED JUST FOR YOU. 

THIS PIC IS UNDERGROUNDDDDDDDDDDD!!













THIS PIC IS A EXCLUSIVEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

THIS MODEL BECAME THE *WWE* GIRLS CHAMPION CANDICE MICHELLE BACK'S IN THE DAY'S DOING THE THAM THINGGGGGGGGG FOR ORGULLO MEXICANO.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Nov 15 2007, 10:58 PM~9238968
> *WHAT'S UP JR?    DINO
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE RECOVERING FROM MY ACCIDENT......  ... WHATS UP WITH YOU?........JUNIOR.....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Nov 15 2007, 11:21 PM~9239134
> *hey jr im glad to hear ur back home and doing good. keep in there homie, i know ull be fine. ur a tough fucker. i tried callin u though foo but nada. hit me up if u got the number still so i could stop by or something and see how ur doing. keep in touch man.
> 
> tomasz.
> *



SORRY ABOUT NOT ANSWERING THE PHONE...THE WIFE WAS NOT ANSWERING MY PHONE WHILE I WAS AT THE HOSPITAL..I JUST GOT OUT A WEEK TODAY AND IM ANSWERING MY PHONE NOW SO HIT ME UP....IF I DONT ANSWER LEAVE A MESSAGE SOMETIMES I NOT NEAR MY PHONE BUT IM RETURNING EVERYONES CALLS.....THANKS FOR KEEPING ME IN MIND.......

JUNIOR


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 15 2007, 11:54 PM~9239331
> *HEY BROTHER *JR*  THIS PIC IS DEDICATED JUST FOR YOU.
> 
> THIS PIC IS  UNDERGROUNDDDDDDDDDDD!!
> ...




THANKS BROTHER.......THATS AN OLD ASS PICTURE...DAMN BROTHER YOUR GOING BACK TO THE BEGINNING OF TIME......KEPP THEM COMMING.....


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 16 2007, 11:29 AM~9242031
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE RECOVERING FROM MY ACCIDENT......  ... WHATS UP WITH YOU?........JUNIOR.....
> *


NOT MUCH JUNIOR SAME OLD THING, HOWS THE FAMILY? SORRY ABOUT THE ACCIDENT, DIDN'T HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT IT HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU! DINO...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Nov 16 2007, 02:02 PM~9242540
> *NOT MUCH JUNIOR SAME OLD THING, HOWS THE FAMILY? SORRY ABOUT THE ACCIDENT, DIDN'T HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT IT HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU! DINO...
> *



THE FAMILY IS GOOD....THANKS FOR ASKING.......AS FOR MY ACCIDENT, NOT MANY PEOPLE KNOW...LETS JUST SAY THE OUT COME WAS NOT SO GOOD..BUT I WIL BE WALKING AS SOON AS POSSIBLE WITH ALL THE HARD WORK AND SUPPORT I HAVE ALL AROUND ME.........JUNIOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

What up JR,hit me up homie.  

Alex


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 20 2007, 10:49 AM~9265986
> *What up JR,hit me up homie.
> 
> Alex
> *



WHATS UP ALEX, PM SENT BRO.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 21 2007, 09:54 AM~9274127
> *WHATS UP ALEX, PM SENT BRO.
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:wave: :wave: hojala que esten bien


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 21 2007, 08:32 PM~9278315
> *:wave:  :wave: hojala que esten bien
> *




:wave: hey chino have a great thanksgiving


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 21 2007, 07:38 PM~9278362
> *:wave: hey chino  have a great thanksgiving
> *


X2


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 23 2007, 04:41 PM~9289778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PIX HOPEMWEAR :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its retired

now time to make it street legal to drive :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 24 2007, 12:31 AM~9292644
> *GREAT PIX HOPEMWEAR :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

NICE PICTURES "BROTHER"!!!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

HEY, JR. I HOPE YOU ARE OK!! LORD WILLING EVERYTHING WILL BE OK. AS A MATTER A FACT I KNOW IT WILL ALL WORK OUT!!
FROM YOUR FRIEND JOSE BARBA


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Nov 25 2007, 08:43 PM~9303035
> *HEY, JR. I HOPE YOU ARE OK!! LORD WILLING EVERYTHING WILL BE OK. AS A MATTER A FACT I KNOW IT WILL ALL WORK OUT!!
> FROM YOUR FRIEND JOSE BARBA
> *



THANK YOU JOSE!!!! WITH ALL THE SUPPORT THAT I HAVE I KNOW ALSO THAT EVERYTHING WILL WORK OUT....HEY SI NO PUES NI MODO...TODOS TENEMOS NUESTRO DESTINO......BUT AT THE END IM STILL SMILING AND LAUGHING AS AWAYS....JUNIOR.... :biggrin: ....HEY DID YOU LEARN HOW TO FOLD YOUR CHAIR NOW?....JAJAJAJAJA....I STILL HAVE THAT PICTURE,IM GOING TO POST IT AS SOON AS I REMEMBER HOW..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SO WHATS NEXT 4 THE RIDE


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 26 2007, 01:19 AM~9305525
> *
> 
> 
> ...




...................... :biggrin: ......................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 27 2007, 01:13 PM~9317427
> *...................... :biggrin: ......................
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 28 2007, 06:40 PM~9326902
> *:wave:
> *




WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTT UUUUUUUUPPPP BROOOOOTHER!!!!!!.....  ..................


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

wuts up homeboys how u guys been???


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 28 2007, 10:05 PM~9327934
> *WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTT UUUUUUUUPPPP BROOOOOTHER!!!!!!.....  ..................
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Nov 29 2007, 01:09 AM~9329005
> *wuts up homeboys how u guys been???
> *



GOOOD, AND YOURSELF?......


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 30 2007, 09:13 PM~9345121
> *GOOOD, AND YOURSELF?......
> *


i been good jus workin and shit. that about it. story of my life


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 29 2007, 10:49 AM~9330784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A BAD ASS PICTURE!!!!!!....NICE JOB BROTHER..... :biggrin:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

....TTT.....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 5 2007, 12:24 PM~9380205
> *....TTT.....
> *



HEY VECINO.. QUE ONDA...... HOPE TO SEE TOU SOON BROTHER!!!!!.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> BIG FAMILIA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 9 2007, 08:54 PM~9194778
> *HELLO RAZA!!!!....IM BACK!!!!.....I WAS MISSING IN ACTION FOR AWHILE....
> *


Eh Buey, ni puedes hablar a uno de tus camaradas?? Lo siento que to paso, y mi familia estamos pensando de ti. Me senti feo porque no me dijiste lo que te paso, pero yo sabia que tu eres bastante fuerte para salvarte. Que bueno que ya estas en la casa y con tu familia y esperando al sigiente projecto!! Voy a venir a LA este fin de semana, haber si podemos ir a comer o algo...por favor! Podemos ir a Phillipies! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm . Que bueno que estas listo a trabajar porque no sabemos a cual projecto vamos a comenzar primero! :0 Alrato Loco, Tu Abuelito


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 5 2007, 11:13 PM~9385496
> *Eh Buey, ni puedes hablar a uno de tus camaradas??  Lo siento que to paso, y mi familia estamos pensando de ti.  Me senti feo porque no me dijiste lo que te paso, pero yo sabia que tu eres bastante fuerte para salvarte.  Que bueno que ya estas en la casa y con tu familia y esperando al sigiente projecto!!  Voy a venir a LA este fin de semana, haber si podemos ir a comer o algo...por favor!  Podemos ir a Phillipies!  mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  .  Que bueno que estas listo a trabajar porque no sabemos a cual projecto vamos a comenzar primero! :0  Alrato Loco,  Tu Abuelito
> *



QUE ONDA ABUELO!!!!...NO TE SIENTAS FEO, YO NO LE HABLE A NADIE..FUE ALGO QUE YO TUVE QUE PASAR SOLO, PARA PODER REALIZAR LO QUE ME PASO, PERO YA ESTOY BIEN MENTAL MENTE......Y ESTOY LISTO PARA EL NUEVO PROYECTO....PUES ESTE FIN DE SEMANA VAMOS A ESTAR A QUI EN MI CASA. VAMOS A VER LA PELEA DE MAYWEATHER Y HADDON.....SO TE VIENES PACA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO.....HABLA CON EL CHINO CREO QUE VA ESTAR EL TAMBIEN.....HABLA ME CUANDO LLEGUES.....ALRATO ABUELO...JUNIOR... :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

It was great seeing everyone on Sunday at Compa's house  
Cunado post those pics brother!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Dec 7 2007, 09:35 AM~9396481
> *It was great seeing everyone on Sunday at Compa's house
> Cunado post those pics brother!!!
> *



HEY CHE I WILL BE POSTHING THE PICS SOON.......

BE ON THE LOOK OUT BROTHER ANOTHER EXCLUSIVE PICS FROM HERNA'S CUSTOM ENGRAVING.


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 6 2007, 01:46 PM~9389718
> *QUE ONDA ABUELO!!!!...NO TE SIENTAS FEO, YO NO LE HABLE A NADIE..FUE ALGO QUE YO TUVE QUE PASAR SOLO, PARA PODER REALIZAR LO QUE ME PASO, PERO YA ESTOY BIEN MENTAL MENTE......Y ESTOY LISTO PARA EL NUEVO PROYECTO....PUES ESTE FIN DE SEMANA VAMOS A ESTAR A QUI EN MI CASA. VAMOS A VER LA PELEA DE MAYWEATHER Y HADDON.....SO TE VIENES PACA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO.....HABLA CON EL CHINO CREO QUE VA ESTAR EL TAMBIEN.....HABLA ME CUANDO LLEGUES.....ALRATO ABUELO...JUNIOR... :biggrin:
> *


jr a que oras enpiesa la pelea


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Dec 7 2007, 09:35 AM~9396481
> *It was great seeing everyone on Sunday at Compa's house
> Cunado post those pics brother!!!
> *



HERE IT IS CHE!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 











THAT'S MY BROTHER RIGHT THERE ENGRAVING THE RIMS FOR ORGULLO!!!!.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



OK.... CHE ONE MORE.. JUST FOR YOU 













:biggrin:  

:0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

CHE I JUST FINISH RIGHT NOW CAN YOU LOOK AT MY TIME .... J/K. :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopbwf_@Dec 7 2007, 08:26 PM~9400659
> *jr a que oras enpiesa la pelea
> *




TODO ENPIESA A LAS SEIS......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 8 2007, 01:25 PM~9404656
> *TODO ENPIESA A LAS SEIS......
> *





:wave:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

YOU ARE THE MAN CUNADO!!!! THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

would you sell it to the japanese??


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 12 2007, 12:23 AM~9432335
> *would you sell it to the japanese??
> *




MONEY TALKS.....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........TTT..........


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 24 2007, 03:58 AM~9293124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sonofabitch thats a lot of trophies much props bad azz ride well deserved


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Dec 15 2007, 01:43 PM~9459752
> *sonofabitch thats a lot of trophies much props bad azz ride well deserved
> *



THATS ONLY SOME OF THEM..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

BABY KEEPING YOU UP HA HA


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 15 2007, 11:43 PM~9462942
> *BABY KEEPING YOU UP HA HA
> *


ja ja ja...real funny!! :angry: j/k  , but it was true, I did see you last nite! website quit responding after that. So, how is it going, missed you last week. 



Oh, and a couple of posts back for Tijuas, thats not even all of them, I found a couple more here at my house a couple of weeks ago!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WE COULD HAVE OUR OWN SHOW AND GIVE OUT A TROPHY FOR EACH CATAGORY AND STILL HAVE SOME LEFT OVER..... :biggrin: ......


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 16 2007, 03:06 PM~9465491
> *WE COULD HAVE OUR OWN SHOW AND GIVE OUT A TROPHY FOR EACH CATAGORY AND STILL HAVE SOME LEFT OVER..... :biggrin: ......
> *


now your just bragging... :biggrin: 
Naw for real you all seem like some real down to earth type people. that is good to see since some people when they get to be big winners they get cocky and forget their roots


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 17 2007, 05:08 PM~9471265
> *now your just bragging... :biggrin:
> Naw for real you all seem like some real down to earth type people. that is good to see since some people when they get to be big winners they get cocky and forget their roots
> *



WELL YEAH MAYBE JUST A LITTLE BIT...... :biggrin: ........THANKS WE JUST DO WHAT WE DO.IT DOESNT MAKE US ANY DIFFRENT FROM ANYONE ELSE. THE WAY WE SEE THINGS, IS WE ALL BLEED THE SAME........  .....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 17 2007, 09:48 PM~9473864
> *WELL YEAH MAYBE JUST A LITTLE BIT...... :biggrin: ........THANKS WE JUST DO WHAT WE DO.IT DOESNT MAKE US ANY DIFFRENT FROM ANYONE ELSE. THE WAY WE SEE THINGS, IS WE ALL BLEED THE SAME........  .....
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 17 2007, 09:57 PM~9473948
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


The dance floor looks hella nice!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 17 2007, 10:35 PM~9474325
> *The dance floor looks hella nice!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







NO THIS IS HELLA OF NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!





















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

ok, you win!!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :werd:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 01:07 PM~9477438
> *ok, you win!!
> 
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :werd:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 01:07 PM~9477438
> *ok, you win!!
> 
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :werd:
> *


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 18 2007, 09:42 PM~9481161
> *
> 
> 
> ...



se me antojo leche!! :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 10:15 PM~9481486
> *se me antojo leche!! :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHO YOU OR THE BABY.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 10:15 PM~9481486
> *se me antojo leche!! :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 18 2007, 10:37 PM~9481668
> *WHO YOU OR THE BABY.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ME!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:nono: 


:biggrin:


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 18 2007, 12:43 AM~9475067
> *NO THIS IS HELLA OF NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

u should take it to the funk flex show 1st place is worth 10,000!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 23 2007, 02:13 AM~9513096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PIC HOPEMWEAR


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 23 2007, 05:29 PM~9516347
> *GREAT PIC HOPEMWEAR
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Feliz Navidad a toda la quadrilla! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY HOMMIES, THATS ONE BAD FUCKEN RIDE GUYZ!!!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 25 2007, 01:37 AM~9526356
> *:biggrin: HEY HOMMIES, THATS ONE BAD FUCKEN RIDE GUYZ!!!!!
> *




THANK'S BRO!.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

ALL RIGHT LET'S TAKE IT WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! BACK.HEY JUNIOR THIS PIC IS FOR YOU.....














THAT'S RIGHT I TOOK THIS PIC AT DOWNTOWN L.A  IT WAS  FOR LA FIESTA BROADWAY BACK ON THE DAY'S.THIS PIC IS A EXCLUSIVE RIGHT HERE ENJOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY IT!!!!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 29 2007, 02:26 AM~9556668
> *ALL RIGHT LET'S TAKE IT WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! BACK.HEY JUNIOR THIS PIC IS FOR YOU.....
> 
> 
> ...



DDAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNN LLLOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKK IT HAD A STEERING WHEEL.......NOW THATS TAKING IT BACK....THANKS CUNADO!!....SEE YOU TONIGHT AT THE FRONT YARD BOOGIE........ :biggrin: ......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Dec 29 2007, 11:55 AM~9558211
> *DDAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNN LLLOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKK IT HAD A STEERING WHEEL.......NOW THATS TAKING IT BACK....THANKS CUNADO!!....SEE YOU TONIGHT AT THE FRONT YARD BOOGIE........ :biggrin: ......
> *




:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

ONE MOREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :0 











:biggrin: 

SEE THAT DATE ON THE PIC 2002!!!!!. TILL NOW WHAT A MAKE OVER IN SO SHORT YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 29 2007, 01:47 PM~9558474
> *ONE MOREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE CUNADO.... :biggrin: .....KEEP THEM COMING........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAT'S RIGHT ORGULLO ON THE WORK'S !!!!!!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

damn i hate the teaser pics....i love this car and i want to see more pics....lol....atleast like two a day or something LOL......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 31 2007, 11:47 AM~9573215
> *:0
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> THAT'S RIGHT ORGULLO ON THE WORK'S !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 









:0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 6 2008, 04:20 PM~9622096
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: .......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Jan 6 2008, 09:43 PM~9625619
> *........ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

............TTT.................  ...............


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>I GOT SOME EXCLUSICE PIC'S FROM YESTERDAY AT THE PETERSON MUSEUM 
WITH THE ONE THE ONLY *****VIDA GUERRA********* WITH ORGULLO MEXICANO***** :0 :0 :0 

BE ON THE LOOK OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! </span>


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 8 2008, 12:36 PM~9639908
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>I GOT SOME EXCLUSICE  PIC'S FROM YESTERDAY AT THE PETERSON MUSEUM
> WITH THE ONE THE ONLY *****VIDA GUERRA********* WITH ORGULLO  MEXICANO***** :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



Haha, iv'e never seen Chino with a bigger smile! :biggrin:

:roflmao:


----------



## Dr. Yohonsin (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 8 2008, 12:47 PM~9639972
> *Haha, iv'e never seen Chino with a bigger smile!  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

LIKE THIS........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...............!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 8 2008, 12:36 PM~9639908
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>I GOT SOME EXCLUSICE  PIC'S FROM YESTERDAY AT THE PETERSON MUSEUM
> WITH THE ONE THE ONLY *****VIDA GUERRA********* WITH ORGULLO  MEXICANO***** :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.................... :biggrin: ..........................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Bad ass Car Congrats :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 13 2008, 12:46 PM~9682091
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


That Biscchhh is Badd-azzz!!! Cunado, I know you got more pics of her Uce, don't hold out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 15 2008, 07:44 PM~9704835
> *That Biscchhh is Badd-azzz!!! Cunado, I know you got more pics of her Uce, don't hold out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *













I GOT FEW MORE OF HER I'LL KEEP THEM COMING !!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

sad to see her retire.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS PIC IS SICK!! :biggrin: 










:0


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

I'M NOT HATING OR NOTHING OR KNOW THE SITUATION BUT I HAV'NT SEEN ALFONSO GET ANY PROPS I COULD OF SWORN HE HELPED OUT ON THIS CAR IN THE BEGINNING


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up ! happy new year... from your friends / back home PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Jan 19 2008, 10:34 PM~9736612
> *I'M NOT HATING OR NOTHING OR KNOW THE SITUATION BUT I HAV'NT SEEN ALFONSO GET ANY PROPS I COULD OF SWORN HE HELPED OUT ON THIS CAR IN THE BEGINNING
> *



YEAH YOUR RIGHT AND NO ONE IS DENYING THAT HE HELPED AS WELL AS MANY OTHER PEOPLE DID..SO WHEN YOU AND ANYONE ELSE GIVES PROPS IT GOES TO EVERYONE THAT GAVE A HAND IN BUILDING "ORGULLO MEXICANO" SO AS FAR AS I CAN SEE AND READ, NO ONE IS TAKING ANY CREDIT FROM NO ONE....ALSO SO EVERYONE KNOWS HE, "ALFONSO" AKA "GRANDPA" TO TEAM C&L, BUILT THE TURNTABLE FOR THE CAR AS WELL.....MAN IF WE WERE TO MAKE A LIST OF NAMES OF THE PEOPLE THAT HELPED BUILD THE CAR AT THE BEGGINING IT WOULD BE A MILE LONG, BUT NOW THERE IS ONLY ABOUT 7 OF US......  ..


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 20 2008, 12:40 PM~9739221
> *whats up ! happy new year... from your friends / back home PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS
> *




................ :wave: :wave: :wave: ...........HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!............


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS R PULLING OUT NEXT...
MUCH PROPS TO YOU GUYS ORGULLO IS ONE BAD ASS CAR 
KEEP ON BUILDING TRUE RADICAL LOWRIDERS U GUYS GIVE LOWRIDING A GOOD NAME 
SHOW ALL THOSE WHITE BOYS WHAT REAL CUSTOMIZING AND CRAFTSMANSHIP IS


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Jan 20 2008, 07:05 PM~9741855
> *COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS R PULLING OUT NEXT...
> MUCH PROPS TO YOU GUYS ORGULLO IS ONE BAD ASS CAR
> KEEP ON BUILDING TRUE RADICAL LOWRIDERS U GUYS GIVE LOWRIDING A GOOD NAME
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Jan 20 2008, 07:05 PM~9741855
> *COOL CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS R PULLING OUT NEXT...
> MUCH PROPS TO YOU GUYS ORGULLO IS ONE BAD ASS CAR
> KEEP ON BUILDING TRUE RADICAL LOWRIDERS U GUYS GIVE LOWRIDING A GOOD NAME
> ...



:no: 

There's plenty of "white" boys building bad ass rides :uh:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 20 2008, 11:07 PM~9743829
> *:no:
> 
> There's plenty of "white" boys building bad ass rides  :uh:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 20 2008, 11:40 AM~9739221
> *whats up ! happy new year... from your friends / back home PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS
> *



:wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

...................  ...........................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Jan 21 2008, 12:15 PM~9746797
> *...................  ...........................
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 23 2008, 12:30 AM~9761462
> *TTT
> *


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 23 2008, 01:30 AM~9761462
> *TTT
> *



.................... :wave: :wave: .................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Jan 23 2008, 10:34 AM~9763358
> *.................... :wave:  :wave: .................
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

...............  ......................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

**what's up vecino***


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 20 2008, 11:07 PM~9743829
> *:no:
> 
> There's plenty of "white" boys building bad ass rides  :uh:
> *


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.......TTT........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

DOING SOME GRAPHICS!!!











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 3 2008, 10:47 PM~9858626
> *DOING SOME GRAPHICS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



........THATS NIIIIIIIIIIICCCE!!!!!!!!!!................ :biggrin: ..........


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Q-vo Locos!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 5 2008, 03:46 PM~9870820
> *Q-vo Locos!!
> *


WHATS UP GRANDPA!!!!!!!....... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jan 25 2008, 05:11 PM~9784061
> *
> *



What's up Gene...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 5 2008, 09:23 PM~9874007
> *WHATS UP GRANDPA!!!!!!!....... :biggrin:
> *


nada, just chillin in this fucked up weather


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 5 2007, 01:19 PM~7411849
> *STILL USO U KNOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


where did you get the pic of "blue angel" from? that's a good shot


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.........  ...............


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 13 2008, 10:22 PM~9938375
> *Supp homies :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Eh Jr, what's up with that avatar??? you turning on us?? :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 14 2008, 09:04 AM~9940518
> *Eh Jr, what's up with that avatar??? you turning on us?? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 14 2008, 12:51 AM~9939449
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 

FEW YEARS BACK!!!!! GETTING THE CAR READY FOR THE TITTLE!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 NICE :biggrin: HEY DO YOU GUYS HAVE A PIC OF THE MOTOR CAUE I GOT BORED AND GOT A LITTLE ARTISTIC AND DREW THE CAR ALL I NEED IS A PIC OF THE ENGINE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2007, 12:24 AM~8510194
> *HERE SOME SOUND'S OF THE CAR....
> View My Video
> *


ORALE!!!!! I DIDN'T THINK IT HAD SOUND SYSTEM CAUSE MOST OF THE PICS I SAW OF IT I DIDN'T SEE ANY SPEAKERS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 15 2007, 10:54 PM~9239331
> *HEY BROTHER *JR*  THIS PIC IS DEDICATED JUST FOR YOU.
> 
> THIS PIC IS  UNDERGROUNDDDDDDDDDDD!!
> ...


NO WAY THAT COULD BE CANDICE MICHELLE :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 23 2008, 11:32 PM~10015832
> *NO WAY THAT COULD BE CANDICE MICHELLE :0
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: 













:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 24 2008, 12:19 AM~10016095
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


son bitch it is :biggrin: .


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 24 2008, 12:32 AM~10016146
> *son bitch it is :biggrin: .
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 24 2008, 04:28 AM~10016574
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 14 2008, 10:04 AM~9940518
> *Eh Jr, what's up with that avatar??? you turning on us?? :0
> *



NO NOT YET.....WAITING FOR PICTURES OF THE NEW PROJECT.. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 24 2008, 01:50 PM~10018236
> *NO NOT YET.....WAITING FOR PICTURES OF THE NEW PROJECT.. :biggrin:
> *



vecino post pic of your new project!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

wsup everybody. how u guys doing??? hope your doing good jr.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 24 2008, 03:14 PM~10018599
> *wsup everybody. how u guys doing??? hope your doing good jr.
> *




what's up guero!!!!!!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 24 2008, 04:12 PM~10018585
> *vecino post pic of your new project!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



NOT TILL ITS PAINTED...................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 24 2008, 04:27 PM~10018986
> *NOT TILL ITS PAINTED...................
> *




:0


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Feb 24 2008, 04:14 PM~10018599
> *wsup everybody. how u guys doing??? hope your doing good jr.
> *




WHATS UP MIKLO......DOING GOOD JUST HERE CHILLIN......HOW YOU DOING???...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

vecino!!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ..........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

what's up with the cuttlas!!! vecino hey i got someone else that is looking for cuttl i told them about yours so he would let me know!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 25 2008, 05:28 PM~10027399
> *what's up with the cuttlas!!! vecino hey i got someone else that is looking for cuttl i told them about yours so he would let me know!!!
> *



LETS GET SELL THAT BITCH, BUT LETS SELL YOURS FIRST......THE GOOD THING MINE IS STILL A VIRGIN...... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

yeap lets see who sells the car first!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


we need to start with the new PROJECT'S!!!!!!!  RIGHT


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 26 2008, 12:20 PM~10033977
> *yeap lets see who sells the car first!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> we need to start with the new PROJECT'S!!!!!!!   RIGHT
> *



THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ............ NEW PROJECTS BUSTING OUT SOON. :biggrin: .......MAYBE EVEN FLYING A NEW CAR CLUB PLAQUE ALSO...... :0 :0 :0 :0 ......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10034299
> *THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ............ NEW PROJECTS BUSTING OUT SOON. :biggrin: .......MAYBE EVEN FLYING A NEW CAR CLUB PLAQUE ALSO...... :0  :0  :0  :0 ......
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 25 2008, 10:27 AM~10024442
> *WHATS UP MIKLO......DOING GOOD JUST HERE CHILLIN......HOW YOU DOING???...
> *



i been good man. jus workin and shit. my truck got broken into and then my tranny took a shit. so i had some bad things hapen too lol. but other than that same old shit. nuttin new here. lol


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10034299
> *THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ............ NEW PROJECTS BUSTING OUT SOON. :biggrin: .......MAYBE EVEN FLYING A NEW CAR CLUB PLAQUE ALSO...... :0  :0  :0  :0 ......
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

SELL ME THE ORGULLO MEXICANO GRILLE PLEASE!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 27 2008, 08:26 PM~10045517
> *SELL ME THE ORGULLO MEXICANO GRILLE PLEASE!
> 
> 
> *



SORRY BRO. GRILL IS NOT FOR SALE......


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 31 2007, 11:12 AM~9572937
> *THAT'S RIGHT ORGULLO ON THE WORK'S !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS!!!! NOW THIS IS WAY BACK


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

yeap that's right!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Feb 27 2008, 08:23 PM~10046063
> *I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS!!!! NOW THIS IS WAY BACK
> *



yeap we go way back the good old day's!!! hey are you going to arizona!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10050885
> *yeap we go way back the good old day's!!! hey are you going to arizona!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.......................................  .....................................


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WE MAY NEED TO COME OUT OF RETIREMENT TO HAVE ANOTHER BATTLE OF THE MONTE CARLO'S THIS YEAR......... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ......................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 3 2008, 11:18 PM~10082867
> *WE MAY NEED TO COME OUT OF RETIREMENT TO HAVE ANOTHER BATTLE OF THE MONTE CARLO'S THIS YEAR......... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ......................
> *




HEY VECINO JUST GOT HOME FROM ARIZONA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 3 2008, 11:18 PM~10082867
> *WE MAY NEED TO COME OUT OF RETIREMENT TO HAVE ANOTHER BATTLE OF THE MONTE CARLO'S THIS YEAR......... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ......................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That would be awsome :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2007, 12:24 AM~8510194
> *HERE SOME SOUND'S OF THE CAR....
> View My Video
> *


hey bro whats is the name of the song :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10087985
> *hey bro whats is the name of the song :biggrin:
> *



i'll look in to it!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WELCOME HOME VECINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2008, 03:07 PM~10087985
> *hey bro whats is the name of the song :biggrin:
> *


los sufrimientos :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 4 2008, 08:57 PM~10090425
> *los sufrimientos :biggrin:
> *


Orale gracias homie


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Mar 4 2008, 08:57 PM~10090425
> *los sufrimientos :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 4 2008, 04:57 PM~10087889
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 That would be awsome :biggrin:
> *




YEAH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME BUT WILL NEVER HAPPEN. ESPECIALLY SINCE ITS SITTING AT THE MUSEUM....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10097717
> *YEAH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME BUT WILL NEVER HAPPEN. ESPECIALLY SINCE ITS SITTING AT THE MUSEUM....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10097717
> *YEAH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME BUT WILL NEVER HAPPEN. ESPECIALLY SINCE ITS SITTING AT THE MUSEUM....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .......
> *


Well then pull it out!! :angry: ............................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

ok look what we got here :biggrin: 


now we whant to go wayyyyyyyy back!!! work done by toker!!!




















































THAT'S RIGHT!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

ok look what we got here :biggrin: 


now we whant to go wayyyyyyyy back!!! work done by toker!!!













































THAT'S RIGHT!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Nobody can touch this car...bringing it back out wouldn't be much of a battle. Should just give the car a trophy every year regardless if it shows or not.


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Mar 6 2008, 11:48 AM~10104166
> *Nobody can touch this car...bringing it back out wouldn't be much of a battle. Should just give the car a trophy every year regardless if it shows or not.
> *



I DONT KNOW ABOUT ALL THAT, BUT THANKS FOR THE PROPS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.... :biggrin: ......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10099082
> *Well then pull it out!! :angry: ............................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I WISH IT WAS THAT EACH. EITHER WAY IT WOULD WAY TO MUCH WORK AND MONEY TO DO THE THREE MAJOR MODS.......IT WOULD BE EASIER TO BUILD A NEW CAR......  .......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 6 2008, 12:36 PM~10105022
> *I WISH IT WAS THAT EACH. EITHER WAY IT WOULD WAY TO MUCH WORK AND MONEY TO DO THE THREE MAJOR MODS.......IT WOULD BE EASIER TO BUILD A NEW CAR......  .......
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 6 2008, 12:36 PM~10105022
> *I WISH IT WAS THAT EACH. EITHER WAY IT WOULD WAY TO MUCH WORK AND MONEY TO DO THE THREE MAJOR MODS.......IT WOULD BE EASIER TO BUILD A NEW CAR......  .......
> *


thats true :biggrin:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

fuckin cunao. u got some old ass pics. its crazy to see how far along the car came. i wasnt there for all that but from when i did show up, it still has come a long way and am proud to be able to say that i put work into building that car along with one of the best group of people that i know.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

el tavo uno de los mejores para el body work


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

what's up chino!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ....................


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WHATS UP GRANDPA??!!!!!!..... :biggrin: .............


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@Mar 6 2008, 11:28 PM~10110142
> *fuckin cunao. u got some old ass pics. its crazy to see how far along the car came. i wasnt there for all that but from when i did show up, it still has come a long way and am proud to be able to say that i put work into building that car along with one of the best group of people that i know.
> *



THANKS MIKLO !!!..... :biggrin: ....


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

...........  ...........


----------



## droptopbwf (Dec 5, 2004)

> ...........  ...........
> felis cumpleanos jr


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

JR-TEAM C&L
:wave: felis cumpleanos jr :wave:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10034299
> *THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ............ NEW PROJECTS BUSTING OUT SOON. :biggrin: .......MAYBE EVEN FLYING A NEW CAR CLUB PLAQUE ALSO...... :0  :0  :0  :0 ......*


What did I miss?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Mar 18 2008, 01:34 PM~10198410
> *JR-TEAM C&L
> :wave:    felis cumpleanos jr      :wave:
> *



HEY JRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> > ...........  ...........
> > felis cumpleanos jr
> 
> 
> GRACIAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Mar 18 2008, 02:34 PM~10198410
> *JR-TEAM C&L
> :wave:    felis cumpleanos jr      :wave:
> *



THANK YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 19 2008, 07:25 PM~10209438
> *HEY JRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
> *



WHATS UP NEIGHBOR......  ....


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

THANX FOR SHARING ALL THE GREAT PICS OF ORGULLO MEXICANO!

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10211646
> *THANX FOR SHARING ALL THE GREAT PICS OF ORGULLO MEXICANO!
> 
> GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

......... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ........


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 19 2008, 06:54 AM~10203782
> *What did I miss?
> *



SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION BUT I WAS REFERRING TO CUNADO FLYING A NEW PLAQUE, NOT CHINO.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 20 2008, 11:41 AM~10215245
> *SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION BUT I WAS REFERRING TO CUNADO FLYING A NEW PLAQUE, NOT CHINO.
> *



COME ONN VECINO STOP MAKING RUMERSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 20 2008, 03:22 PM~10216314
> *COME ONN VECINO STOP MAKING RUMERSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




OOOOOOPPPPPSSS DID I LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG?????....I WISH YOU LUCK CUNADO!!!!!!!..... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 20 2008, 09:43 PM~10218965
> *OOOOOOPPPPPSSS DID I LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG?????....I WISH YOU LUCK CUNADO!!!!!!!..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...................
> *



thank's brother!!!!! hope everything turns out good!!!!!  










:biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 20 2008, 11:41 AM~10215245
> *SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION BUT I WAS REFERRING TO CUNADO FLYING A NEW PLAQUE, NOT CHINO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 21 2008, 03:26 AM~10220680
> *thank's brother!!!!! hope everything turns out good!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!.....CANT WAIT TILL IYS DONE......WAIT A MINUTE THERES SOMETHING MISSING ON THE BACK WINDOW.............OOOOHHH YEAH SOME KIND OF PLAQUE....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

CCHHIIIIIIINNNNNNNOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!.....WERE LOSING A TEAM MEMBER!!!!!!.... WHATS GOING ON??????...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 21 2008, 12:55 PM~10223655
> *CCHHIIIIIIINNNNNNNOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!.....WERE LOSING A TEAM MEMBER!!!!!!.... WHATS GOING ON??????......  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ........
> *



whattttttttttttttttttttttttt!!! we are family 4 file theres nothing going to change brother!

AND WE ALLWAYS GOING TO BE teammmmmmmmm TEAM C&L !!!!!!


WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT UP VECINO.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 21 2008, 12:49 PM~10223619
> *DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!.....CANT WAIT TILL IYS DONE......WAIT A MINUTE THERES SOMETHING MISSING ON THE BACK WINDOW.............OOOOHHH YEAH SOME KIND OF PLAQUE....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..
> *




YEAP I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!!  


WELL WE ARE GOING FULL FORCE ON IT RIGHT NOW!! THIS IS ONLY THE 1ST DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

THATS RIGHT WE ARE FAMILY FOR LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................... :biggrin: ........ TEAM C&L FOR LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: ........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 21 2008, 04:12 PM~10224839
> *THATS RIGHT WE ARE FAMILY FOR LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................... :biggrin: ........ TEAM C&L FOR LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: ........
> *


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

............... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ............


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 21 2008, 05:34 PM~10225244
> *............... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ............
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 ..........................


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Mar 25 2008, 07:29 PM~10255246
> *:0  :0  :0 ..........................
> *


chismolero!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SALUDO'S TO TEAM C&L....</span> :wave:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

WOW!! :worship: :worship: Lo puedo ver la proxima semana??


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 6 2008, 10:13 AM~10347222
> *WOW!! :worship:  :worship: Lo puedo ver la proxima semana??
> *



yeap let me know were areyou going to be...so you can check it out!!!!...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 6 2008, 05:25 AM~10346317
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOP!!! WE MADE ITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!</span>*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 21 2008, 02:26 AM~10220680
> *thank's brother!!!!! hope everything turns out good!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




LAST PIC... JUST SNEAK PIC!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 6 2008, 11:13 AM~10347222
> *WOW!! :worship:  :worship: Lo puedo ver la proxima semana??
> *



PINCHE CHISMOSO !!!!!!!!....... :biggrin: ......WAIT TILL ITS DONE AND YOU CAN SEE IT AT A SHOW NEAR YOU !!!!!!!.........PINCHE ABUELO...... :biggrin: ......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 7 2008, 01:11 AM~10352791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD BROTHER...... :worship: :worship: :worship: ..........CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE........  ........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Apr 10 2008, 08:53 AM~10380732
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHER...... :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ..........CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE........  ........
> *



i'll let you know brother!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 9 2008, 11:59 PM~10379487
> *LAST PIC... JUST SNEAK PIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks tight homie!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 10 2008, 09:28 AM~10380914
> *Damn that looks tight homie!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thank's bro!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ................


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 10 2008, 10:20 AM~10381293
> *thank's bro!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.....................................:0 :0 :0 ............... :0 :0 :0 ...............................


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 6 2008, 04:25 AM~10346317
> *SALUDO'S TO TEAM C&L....</span>  :wave:
> *



That guy in the pic looks very familiar..... :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Apr 12 2008, 01:10 PM~10399279
> *
> *



THANK'S


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for setting standards with this car..... and please dont let this car go to japan!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........................ :0 ............. :0 .................. :0 ................ :0 .............................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Apr 15 2008, 12:15 AM~10419287
> *........................ :0 ............. :0 .................. :0 ................ :0 .............................
> *




''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' :biggrin: '''''''''''''''''''''''''''' :biggrin: '''''''''''''''''''''' :biggrin: '''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

A BRO THAT RANFLA NEED,S TO BE IN A MUSEUM,I SEEN IT IN PERSON ,A COUPLE ,OF TIMES ,NORTHERN CALLE,SHOW,S MUCH RESPECT ,TO YOU ,AN THE HELP BUILDERS OF THE VEHICLE,


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Apr 15 2008, 08:57 AM~10420219
> *A BRO THAT RANFLA NEED,S TO BE IN A MUSEUM,I SEEN IT IN PERSON ,A COUPLE ,OF TIMES ,NORTHERN CALLE,SHOW,S MUCH RESPECT ,TO YOU ,AN THE HELP BUILDERS OF THE VEHICLE,
> *



THANKS FOR THR PROPS.... :biggrin: .....BUT THE CAR IS IN A MUSEUM RIGHT NOW. ITS AT THE "PETERSON MUSEUM" WITH QUITE A FEW MORE LOWRIDERS RIGHT NOW. THEY WILL BE THERE UNTIL JUNE........ :biggrin: ......


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Apr 15 2008, 10:07 AM~10421081
> *THANKS FOR THR PROPS.... :biggrin: .....BUT THE CAR IS IN A MUSEUM RIGHT NOW. ITS AT THE "PETERSON MUSEUM" WITH QUITE A FEW MORE LOWRIDERS RIGHT NOW. THEY WILL BE THERE UNTIL JUNE........ :biggrin: ......
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 15 2008, 02:04 PM~10422338
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up???


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

................ :wave: ...................... :wave: ............................... :wave: ...........


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10463819
> *
> *



what's up robert nice seeing you this weekend.... hey that lunch on sat..was good. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

......................... :biggrin: .............................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: VECINO!!!!!! :wave: :wave: ....... :biggrin: .......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 24 2008, 10:52 AM~10492840
> *:biggrin: VECINO!!!!!! :wave:  :wave: ....... :biggrin: .......
> *



........ :biggrin: ............... :wave: :wave: .............


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Apr 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10498203
> *........ :biggrin: ............... :wave:  :wave: .............
> *















:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

......................... :0 .............................. :0 .................................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Apr 25 2008, 11:00 PM~10507279
> *......................... :0 .............................. :0 .................................
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 30 2008, 10:46 AM~10540979
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHAT IT DEW VECINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@May 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10553817
> *WHAT IT DEW VECINO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nothing much brother working.... got to keep up with the car bill's you know !!!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@May 1 2008, 05:09 PM~10553940
> *nothing much brother working.... got to keep up with the car bill's you know !!!
> *



CONGRATS ON THE BLACK AND GOLD !!!!!!!!!......... :0 .........................


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@May 5 2008, 01:41 PM~10580428
> *CONGRATS ON THE BLACK AND GOLD !!!!!!!!!......... :0 .........................
> *




THANK YOU BROTHER.......


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

........... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ..............


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 20 2008, 11:30 PM~10464555
> *:biggrin:
> what's up robert nice seeing you this weekend.... hey that lunch on sat..was good. :biggrin:
> *


yeah, it was fun and good, but how can you call it "lunch"...we ate for like 6 hrs while los joto hermanos watched that gay flika!! :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

any close up pics of engraving


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 25 2008, 10:18 AM~10501559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.............. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ................


----------



## compa (Jan 9, 2008)

.............. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ..............


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compa_@Aug 12 2008, 12:25 PM~11325087
> *.............. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ..............
> *



what's up compa welcome!!!!!


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by compa_@Aug 12 2008, 12:25 PM~11325087
> *.............. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: ..............
> *


que pasa compa


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## want2hop (Feb 19, 2007)

one bad ride


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by want2hop_@Aug 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11328021
> *one bad ride
> *



THANKS....... :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.... :0 .....


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

I saw it this year in vegas, like I do every year in vegas, but did it compete? So can it still compete, just not take the title? I think it was in 06 when the third title was taken.
Nice Ride!


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Nov 18 2008, 10:48 AM~12189986
> *I saw it this year in vegas, like I do every year in vegas, but did it compete? So can it still compete,  just not take the title? I think it was in 06 when the third title was taken.
> Nice Ride!
> *



NO IT DIDNT COMPETE ITS JUST THERE TO REPRESENT "UCE" !..... :biggrin: ..... IT STILL COULD COMPETE IF WE WERE TO DO THREE MAJOR MODS TO THE CAR... AND YES YOU ARE CORRECT IT WAS IN 06 WHEN WE TOOK OUR THIRD TITLE.....THANKS FOR THE PROPS..... :thumbsup: .......


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 18 2008, 10:07 AM~12190751
> *NO IT DIDNT COMPETE ITS JUST THERE TO REPRESENT "UCE" !..... :biggrin: ..... IT STILL COULD COMPETE IF WE WERE TO DO THREE MAJOR MODS TO THE CAR... AND YES YOU ARE CORRECT IT WAS IN 06 WHEN WE TOOK OUR THIRD TITLE.....THANKS FOR THE PROPS..... :thumbsup: .......
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

WHAT'S UP VECINO AND CHINO :biggrin:


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

It's sad but this car is still the Best in my book!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Nov 18 2008, 07:16 PM~12195481
> *It's sad but this car is still the Best in my book!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 18 2008, 10:48 PM~12197838
> *thanks bro
> *


Whats up Chino??? Cant wait to see back in the Valley!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 19 2008, 01:32 AM~12198757
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



what's up jerry :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 19 2008, 02:36 AM~12198770
> *what's up jerry :wave:
> *



WHATS UP JERRY AND CUNADO... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: .......


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

WHATS UP CHIIIIINOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!............ :biggrin: ........


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR-TEAM C&L_@Nov 19 2008, 11:18 AM~12201155
> *WHATS UP JERRY AND CUNADO... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: .......
> *



WHAT'S UP....ANYTHING NEW WITH THE REGAL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 19 2008, 12:24 PM~12201201
> *WHAT'S UP....ANYTHING NEW WITH THE REGAL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



NO NOTHING NEW SAME CHET FOR NOW....... :angry: ......IM JUST GONNA HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THE OTHER HALF OF THE TEAM MOVES BACK TO FINISH PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER.........IM NOT GONNA HURRY IM JUST GONNA LET IT GET DONE WHEN IT GETS DONE........  ......HOWS YOUR CAR COMING ALONG?...


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

.... :wave: .....HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!!!.............. :wave: .....


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

...... :wave: :wave: ...........


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTMFT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

CHIIIIIINNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......... :0


----------

